# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > MEMBER'S CYCLE RESULTS >  Batman Returns Test E/Deca/Dbol

## Batman360

Today I start my second cycle after 3 months of being off. At the end of my first cycle I weighed at 225 lbs. I have cut down to 194 lbs just by diet and weightlifting alone. You can see my first cycle log here, http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=383399. I have some experience now and I know now what to expect and what not to expect. This cycle will be a bigger challenge than my first one because my work schedule has increased. I wont let that hold me back though. I dont have pictures or measurements right now but will have them by this week.

*Cycle 2*
Weeks 1-16 Test E 500mg per week (HG)
Weeks 1-14 Deca 500mg per week (UGL) 
Weeks 1-6 Dbol 60 mg per day (Blue Hearts)
Proscar 1mg per day

I want to mix the Test E and Deca in the same injection so I can do less injections. I will inject separately at first to see how the Deca feels when I inject as this is my first time. I will inject every Wednesday and Sunday. Test E will be at 500mg per week but it may go up to 750mg when I reach 220-225 because last cycle I had a really hard time breaking past 220. I am taking proscar for hair loss as that seems to be the only visible side effect I have with taking gear.

*Goals/Expectations*
Weight 240
To do this I need to gain 10lbs per week. This shouldnt be a problem since last cycle I went up 20 lbs in 1 month.
Waist under 36
To my surprise my waist didnt go above 34 at 225lbs last cycle. I am willing to bulk up to a 38 inch waist if I have to reach my goals. I will keep this bulk as clean as possible.
Chest/Back 52
I am going to do more volume than just 3 exercises this time on chest to make it grow more.
Shoulders 58 
I dont just want ok looking shoulder I want some freaky ones that pop out.
Arms 20.5
I didnt get my arms to 20 inches my last cycle but I was so close at 19.5 inches. Because my cycle will be longer and I will be using other compounds I believe I can get my arms 1 inch bigger than last time.
Forearms 15.5
Last cycle I got my forearms to 14.5 without even training them directly. I should be able to reach this goal since I will actually train them this time.
Quads/Hamstrings 28
I know now from my previous cycle that my legs grow more from higher reps 10-12. I want legs that no longer fit in jeans.
Calves 18
My calves are not that small but I read calves should be at least the same size of your arms. I may not get them there this cycle but if I could add 2 inches to my calves that would be great. This body part is the most stubborn body part I have for growth. My calves when I started training were only 15 inches and in 7 years have only gone up 1 inch. The reason being I have completely neglected my calves but now I need to train them urgent because my upper body has outgrown my lower body and I need more balance.

Bench Press
My previous best last cycle was 340lbs for 5 reps. I want to get to bench 360lbs for 8 reps this time. When I reach that I think I will switch to dumbbells to switch it up. I already ordered power hooks so Ill be ready for those heavy dumbbells when its time. On Incline Bench I want to finally do 315 lbs which is 3 plates. I was so close on my last cycle by like 10 lbs.

Deadlifts
My previous best was 520lbs for 6 reps. I want to get 600lbs for 6-8 reps. I ordered some knee wraps but will use them on my shins instead on deadlift days so I dont burn and scar my shins with the bar.


*Diet*
I will be eating some junk at the beginning of my diet to get my body used to eating again. Thats my secret to bulking. Later I will be hungry every 3 hours. I will be upping my protein intake much higher than last time. In the middle of the night I will wake up to drink a casein protein shake. My main carbohydrate sources are going to be oatmeal and rice.

*Supplements*
Multi-vitamins, *****3-6-9, Whey Protein, Casein Protein, Caffeine Pills
My biggest disadvantage last cycle was how tired I was on gear. I always had to force myself to the gym. It shouldnt be that way so Im going to take caffeine capsules before I go to the gym to see if it wakes me up and gives me some energy.

*Training*
Ill be grouping muscle groups together so I can recover faster and train more often. Ill be going to the gym 4-5 times a week. Here is an idea of how I will train.

Chest/Triceps
Calves/Abs
Back/Shoulders
Quads/Hamstrings
Biceps/Calves

----------


## xnotoriousx

Before pics, i'm in for the cycle. Good luck bro. 

How's the PCT look?

----------


## redz

194 to 240lbs in one cycle will nto be a good look that will be tons of fat and water weight.

----------


## Batman360

> Before pics, i'm in for the cycle. Good luck bro. 
> 
> How's the PCT look?


Before pics maybe later today if I can find the camera charger. I have lots of Nolvadex and Clomid on hand when the time comes. How much I'm taking I'm not sure yet and I'm still reading about HCG .

----------


## Batman360

> 194 to 240lbs in one cycle will nto be a good look that will be tons of fat and water weight.


If I can make half of that gain to be muscle hopefully it won't look so bad.

----------


## redz

In my first cycle I was upto 267 lbs because I just wanted to get big but trust me thats not the way to do it. Try and make lean gains not dirty weight gains that you will just need to cut after. In the cut you will also lose muscle putting you back at square one.

----------


## stpete

Lookin good on your previous thread. Good luck with this one.

----------


## Batman360

> In my first cycle I was upto 267 lbs because I just wanted to get big but trust me thats not the way to do it. Try and make lean gains not dirty weight gains that you will just need to cut after. In the cut you will also lose muscle putting you back at square one.


Lean bulk is not my style. I like to see results fast week after week. I only have 16 weeks to build as much muscle as possible. After that it's all about how well you maintain those gains. I have always done dirty bulks and never cared for leaness, I just care about getting bigger. I lose fat very easily too. I once lost 3 inches to my waist in 1 week after I stopped bulking.

----------


## Batman360

> Lookin good on your previous thread. Good luck with this one.


Thank you.

----------


## liftw8t

The first thread was great, sucks about your ending weight after PCT but like you said you have more knowledge now but didnt you weigh like 210ish at the end of PCT and your 194 now, whats your bodyfat at just out of curiousity?

----------


## Batman360

Yeah I know it sucks but that was my first time. I underestimated the amount of work and diet it takes to maintain those gains. When you come off gear if you don't eat and train the same way while on you drastically lose size. You can't just take a vacation off and expect to look the same. I know this now and this is a mistake I've made and learned from. I don't know my bodyfat but I'm not that lean either. I suck when it comes to cutting and that an area I don't have down yet. I haven't gone any lower than 194 and it won't happen unless I was to do cardio.

----------


## liftw8t

Yeah agreed, no I plan to increase diet if anything coming off cycle. But yeah like you said you have more knowledge this time and i'm sure you will reach your goals. Although at 208 you were a big dude so I'm sure that 194 didn't hurt especially if you started getting shredded look.

----------


## wukillabee

Why u tryin to copy my style? Haha, looks like we're doin logs back to back like last time. Youll love this cycle bro, doin the smae here (little more intense though) and lovin the combo. Some pointers:
Dont up the test to 750mg bro! Its ur second cycle, u gonna up it every cycle. Im on my third and still got my long ester test at 500mg week bro. Higher compounds DO equal higher results but why rush it ya know? Dont wanna be ur 5th cycle and doin over a gram of test ya know? Since test is just a base compound really, theres really no need to go past trt doses on cycle with test. Let the other compounds do their magic and synergy and let the diet and training get u to ur goals!
Also, 60mg dbol seems kinda high too. I know those ones are potent. Dont remember if u did dbol last time or not but i think youll be good at 40mg ed. If not u can always bump it up. This is my first cycle with dbol and started at 40mg ed and stopped it at 40mg ed. Reason being is i had great results from it and no sides, so why up the dose if its not needed? See what i mean bro? Other then that, youll get huge on this one! Peep my log too when u get a chance, should give u an idea what ur gettin into. Im 8 weeks in now same exact cycle. Except my deca is at 450mg week, not a big difference though compared to ur 450mg week deca dose. Just my deca is 300mg/ml, didnt want to do 600mg deca a week for my first go with it.

----------


## Batman360

I see what your saying about the dosage. I won't increase the Test E to 750 unless I really have to. At the end of my cycle I want to move up 2 lbs per week at the very least. If I'm stuck for more than 3 weeks then I'll up the dose. For sure I'll check your log as I am interested in the effects of Deca .

----------


## Batman360

Wednesday - 09/16/09

First injection was today. Injected Test E in left leg first to get used to injecting again. Went in easy with no pain. Next I injected Deca into my right leg. My first time using a vial and was nervous about doing it wrong. I injected it and it was painless. My head was messing with me after as this is the first time I use UGL and I felt my heart rate go up and I was getting dizzy. I thought I was screwed but realized it was all in my head. I went to the gym later to do legs.  Since off cycle I only trained legs once so my strength has fallen but it's not that bad. I had to quit early because I drank a lot of water before training and I felt like I was going to throw up with every step I took. 

Quads
Squats 225 lbs x 10, 275 x 10, 300 x 6
Leg Press 360 x 10, 410 x 10, 450 x 10
Leg Extension 130 x 10, 150 x 9

Here are the pic's of me at 194. Go ahead and laugh, i'll be back in shape soon!

----------


## ancientgr

Dude, you look good. You're going to be a monster!

----------


## xnotoriousx

> My head was messing with me after as this is the first time I use UGL and I felt my heart rate go up and I was getting dizzy. I thought I was screwed but realized it was all in my head..


Be sure to do the aspiration, I've read those effects from mainlining gear. Just a thought, or if you did it may have been all in your head. Good luck with this cycle bro, looking very thick.

----------


## Batman360

> Dude, you look good. You're going to be a monster!


Thank you.

----------


## Batman360

> Be sure to do the aspiration, I've read those effects from mainlining gear. Just a thought, or if you did it may have been all in your head. Good luck with this cycle bro, looking very think.


I did aspirate and no blood but it's possible I might have moved the needle position a little while injecting.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

I know it's your body and you'll end up doing what you wish, but I'll advice you anyways. It has not even been a month since you finish your PCT from your previous cycle and you already started another one. Slow down man, good luck :Rant:

----------


## Batman360

Damn your right, it's only been a little over 2 months since my last injection and a little over 1 month since the end of PCT. It feels like it's been alot longer than that. After this cycle I will take it slower. For now I feel my body has recovered back to normal and I feel I am ready to start again.

----------


## Batman360

Thursday - September 18, 2009

Already on day 2 I am feeling like a king again. My arms felt like they were gonna explode. My arms look alot fuller and bigger already. It's like muscle memory but at a much more rapid rate. My body remembers what it used to be. My strength went up drastically compared to last weeks workout. 

Triceps/Biceps

Lying Triceps Extensions 115 x 12, 135 x 12, 145 x 10, 155 x 8

Standing Dumbell Curls 70's x 10, 10

Seated Triceps Extensions 115 x 10, 10, 10

Reverse EZ Preacher Curl 80 x 10, 90 x 10, 100 x 10

Seated Dumbell Curls 40's x 10, 10

Dips 30, 20

One handed Dumbell Curls 35 x 15, 25 x 20

----------


## wukillabee

Sounds good bro, keep it up!

----------


## ranging1

nananananan nanana BATMAN!! BATMANNNNN lol

----------


## Batman360

Saturday - 09/19/09

I weighed myself today at 199 lbs, up 5 lbs in 4 days. I didn't do too good on pull-ups and I had to bail on doing cable pulldowns because of an injury to my left shoulder from the previous back workout when I stretched too far down on pull-ups. It's been bothering me this past week on other workouts but I've been fighting through the pain. The knee wraps I bought for my shins worked pretty good for the deadlifts and left little damage. I measured my bodyfat for the first time today. I also got a bodyfat tester and it says I'm 10% bodyfat. This should be a good tool for my progress.

Back/Shoulders

Pull-ups 15, 15, 12

Deadlifts 405 x 8, 425 x 8, 445 x 8

Seated Barbell Shoulder Press 135 x 10, 175 x 8, 185 x 8

Upright Rows 135 x 10, 145 x 8, 150 x 8

Lateral Dumbell Raise 20 x 20, 30 x 20

----------


## xnotoriousx

> I measured my bodyfat for the first time today. I also got a bodyfat tester and it says I'm 10% bodyfat. This should be a good tool for my progress.


If it's the electronic ones then don't use it, they can be way off when it comes to bodybuilders.






> Back/Shoulders
> 
> Pull-ups 15, 15, 12
> 
> Deadlifts 405 x 8, 425 x 8, 445 x 8
> 
> Seated Barbell Shoulder Press 135 x 10, 175 x 8, 185 x 8


You're a beast dude. Good lifts!

----------


## alpmaster

Enjoyed the last log, looking forward to this one.


Oh, and scrap the BF tester, you are not 10%.

----------


## Juturna

It's been only one month since the end of your PCT - yet your doing another cycle because you '_feel your ready to start again_'? Any blood work to back up your feelings?

I also think your higher than 10% BF.

----------


## Batman360

Lol, I knew I was going to get some feedback about that 10%. It's not accurate, but it gives me an idea of how my bodyfat is moving up. It's not an electronic tester. As far as blood work I have not had any done because I can't afford it right now. I will take more caution after this cycle and I will be off for a long time before I start up again. I started up again pretty soon because I kinda felt cheated on my first cycle when it was cut short. I plan to gain alot of weight this cycle and hopefully keep 50% of it while I'm off cycle.

----------


## Juturna

> Lol, I knew I was going to get some feedback about that 10%. It's not accurate, but it gives me an idea of how my bodyfat is moving up. It's not an electronic tester. As far as blood work I have not had any done because I can't afford it right now. I will take more caution after this cycle and I will be off for a long time before I start up again. I started up again pretty soon because I kinda felt cheated on my first cycle when it was cut short. I plan to gain alot of weight this cycle and hopefully keep 50% of it while I'm off cycle.


I read your entire last log quite some time ago - just a few inputs from me now (so I can feel I said my part in honesty) and then I'll get out of your hair and watch whatever you choose to do.

I understand you can't afford to get your blood work tested now, but you can't feel when your 100%. Starting another cycle at this time is too early bud. Just because you felt cheated (you weren't prepared with pct - your fault) doesn't mean you jump back into things.

Also - saying 'I'll be taking a long break from AAS after this cycle is said without an accurate reason...
i.e.
1. If your natural hormone and test levels haven't been reached fully yet (which I HIGHLY doubt they have), your just further surpressing them - which means after this cycle it will be even harder for your body to bring them back. 
2. That also means if you have poor natural test levels, gaining naturally will be MUCH more difficult.
3. Which means that you won't be taking a 'long break' once you realize your losing while being natural.

I strongly recommend taking the standard 3 months OFF CYCLE, then thinking about doing another after your sure. You should have spent that gear money on a blood test.

Whatever you do, gl.

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

good luck ill be following

----------


## wukillabee

> I read your entire last log quite some time ago - just a few inputs from me now (so I can feel I said my part in honesty) and then I'll get out of your hair and watch whatever you choose to do.
> 
> I understand you can't afford to get your blood work tested now, but you can't feel when your 100%. Starting another cycle at this time is too early bud. Just because you felt cheated (you weren't prepared with pct - your fault) doesn't mean you jump back into things.
> 
> Also - saying 'I'll be taking a long break from AAS after this cycle is said without an accurate reason...
> i.e.
> 1. If your natural hormone and test levels haven't been reached fully yet (which I HIGHLY doubt they have), your just further surpressing them - which means after this cycle it will be even harder for your body to bring them back. 
> 2. That also means if you have poor natural test levels, gaining naturally will be MUCH more difficult.
> 3. Which means that you won't be taking a 'long break' once you realize your losing while being natural.
> ...


Or he can just run hcg before his pct and recover just fine. I think he'll be alright. More people then u know dont listen to gospel of time on=time off, thats what, 1 maybe 2 cycles a year? F that! Take the right precautions, do a good pct, no worries imo. Im not saying take a month off then jump back on but still, i think he'll recover just fine if hes smart about it.

----------


## Batman360

Yeah there has to be a way so you don't have to be off so long. I'll never be as big as I want to be if I do it that way. What's the point of getting big then getting small all over again? There has to be some safe way to do it. Any pro's on here have any suggestions?

----------


## Batman360

Sunday 09/20/09

I trained calves today for an hour and a half. I'm taking them seriously now after seeing a big dude at my gym with some huge calves like I've never seen before in real life. I had girly calves in comparison and I know something has to be done! I went slow on the reps and squeezed at the top of every lift. Tommorrow I'll see how sore my calves are and if they responded to this style of training. If not, it's back to the drawing board and I will train again till they respond! I injected Test E and Deca together yesterday so it was a 2 ml injection, the most I've ever done. Right leg was sore today from that injection, but looks like everything turned out ok.

----------


## Batman360

I am now at 200 lbs. That injury I had on back day the other day bothered me today on bench press as well. Getting into position on the bench on my first set I could feel some pain on my rear left shoulder. After a very a painful first set I just wanted to quit and go home. I stuck with it though because even though extremely painful I could still do the movement however with not as heavy weight. Very dissappointing. It's either my previous bench or back day that caused this injury but I don't know what caused it. Now for the good news. Something is kicking in because my chest was about to explode. My chest got so pumped it felt like I was going to tear it by my 3rd exercise. I couldn't even do triceps today because I really felt I was going to tear something in my chest and also because my shoulder was killing. Hopefully this injury will go away soon so I can train at full capacity. I heard Deca is good for lubing joints, maybe it will help with this?

Chest

Flat Barbell Bench Press 275 lbs x 6,6,6

Incline Barbell Bench Press 225 x 6, 245 x 5, 5

Decline Barbell Bench Press 225 x 10, 245 x 7 (embarassing)

and a bunch of machine exercises.

Also I want to note my calves did get sore from my workout yesterday. I may have found the secret that works for me. 8-10 reps, going slow and squeezing at the top for 1-2 seconds.

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

dont wake up in the middle of the night to drink a casein shake. just drink it before bed. you arent doing yourself any good by waking up and possibly hindering recovery. your body will not go in a catabolic state while youre sleeping. that is just a myth

----------


## Batman360

I wake up 4-5 times anyways when I go to the bathroom. It's all that water I drink during the day. I might as well drink down something. Doesn't take more than 2 min. Another note, my sleep has not been so good while on gear. It's like my mind is on hyperdrive and I keep thinking none stop. Anybody recommend anything to take for sleep? I heard ZMA is good. I have an used bottle I bought a long time ago, I'll give that a try.

----------


## xnotoriousx

The magic dragon?  :0joker:  :0joker:  :0joker: 


I do the same thing with the shake in the middle of the night, but sometimes I don't wake up, most of the time I do though... I won't set a alarm to get up or anything.


That back feeling better?

----------


## Batman360

Wednesday September 23, 2009

Not a bad week considering I am working with an injury and unable to go the distance on my workouts. Nothing ever works out the way you want and something always comes up. I'm taking the day off today so hopefully I'm good to go again by tommorrow or the day after. Arms went up almost 1/2 inch this week. Strange thing is my waist went down 1/4 of an inch after having gained 8 lbs. I have to step up my eating game. 3rd injection was today.

Week 1 Results
Weight 202 vs 194 last week Gained *8* lbs
Waist 32.25 vs 32.5 last week Gained 0
Chest/Back 47.5 vs 47 last week Gained .*5*
Shoulders 53.5 vs 53 last week Gained *.5*
Arms 18.375 vs 18 last week Gained .*375*
Forearms 13.5 vs ? last week Gained ?
Quads/Hamstrings 24.25 vs 24 last week Gained *.25*
Calves 16 vs ? last week Gained ?

----------


## Batman360

> That back feeling better?


Not yet man, it sucks so bad. It's all in God's hands now.

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

double post

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

> I wake up 4-5 times anyways when I go to the bathroom. It's all that water I drink during the day. I might as well drink down something. Doesn't take more than 2 min. Another note, my sleep has not been so good while on gear. It's like my mind is on hyperdrive and I keep thinking none stop. Anybody recommend anything to take for sleep? I heard ZMA is good. I have an used bottle I bought a long time ago, I'll give that a try.


ah well in that case, then go for it. I thought you were setting your alarm clock in the middle of the night just to drink a shake.

btw im definitely following this log. im thinking about doing this for my second cycle as well. i hope you dont get deca dick. I hear caber is very good to fight it

----------


## ranging1

> wednesday september 23, 2009
> 
> not a bad week considering i am working with an injury and unable to go the distance on my workouts. Nothing ever works out the way you want and something always comes up. I'm taking the day off today so hopefully i'm good to go again by tommorrow or the day after. Arms went up almost 1/2 inch this week. Strange thing is my waist went down 1/4 of an inch after having gained 8 lbs. I have to step up my eating game. 3rd injection was today.
> 
> week 1 results
> *weight 202 vs 194 last week gained 8 lbs*
> waist 33.25 vs 33.5 last week gained 0
> chest/back 47.5 vs 47 last week gained .*5*
> shoulders 53.5 vs 53 last week gained *.5*
> ...


holy smokes batman

----------


## bifda

> holy smokes batman


some water from dbol imo.

im following batman,hope you got all your shit this time, want you to do really well and keep most gains mate.

im droping BF at the moment so i can do my first cycle, want it to be perfect so im waiting till everything is in place

stay strong, bif.

----------


## Batman360

Thanks man. I won't underestimate PCT this time. Are you going to do a log here?

----------


## Batman360

Friday - September 25, 2008

Arms are now a little over 18.5 at 203 lbs. My arms have never been that big at that weight before. In my previous log my arms were 18.5 at 210 lbs, 7 lbs heavier at week 1. My injury is still trying to hold me back. I decided not to do any lifts that will hurt my injury anymore so I can recover quicker. That means no pull-ups, pulldowns, any kind of barbell or dumbell bench press, and no tricep extensions. Instead I will replace those lifts with other exercises I really never do. Instead of the Bench I will use hammer strength machines. Instead of tricep extensions I'll do close-grip bench press. Instead of pull-ups I'll do Behind the neck pulldowns. It doesn't affect my injury if I don't stretch to far up. Strength is up on everything. I'm suprised how fast my deadlift strength is up just 1 week in. My best at the end of my previous cycle was 520 x 6, only 25 lbs away. I could have got that 3rd set to 8 but I didn't grip properly and it gave out.

Back/Shoulders

Deadlifts 405 x 8, 455 x 8, 475 x 6, 495 x 3

Seated Barbell Shoulder Press 155 x 8, 185 x 8, 205 x 8

Behind Neck Cable Pulldown 100 x 12, 120 x 10, 140 x 10, 160 x 8

Upright Row 155 x 10, 175 x 9, 185 x 6

Dumbell Lateral Raise 30 x 20, 35 x 20, 40 x 20

----------


## bifda

yea will be doing a log when im ready.

----------


## SuperLift

> Lean bulk is not my style. I like to see results fast week after week. I only have 16 weeks to build as much muscle as possible. After that it's all about how well you maintain those gains. I have always done dirty bulks and never cared for leaness, I just care about getting bigger. I lose fat very easily too. * I once lost 3 inches to my waist in 1 week after I stopped bulking.*


Do you honestly think that was fat lost? I dont think so..

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> Do you honestly think that was fat lost? I dont think so..


I have to agree. Sounds like you were really bloated.

----------


## methyl

How much protein was and now your intake last cycle?

----------


## methyl

Im not spamming but wat a BEAST. Consider a cut cycle after this one but dont rely on the Roids to do it for you like most ids. Try dieting on like 2,000 cals

----------


## Batman360

> Do you honestly think that was fat lost? I dont think so..


That was when I was natural, like 2 years ago...

----------


## Batman360

> How much protein was and now your intake last cycle?


Not alot, my guess for last cycle maybe 200g per day. I'm trying for 300-400g this cycle of protein per day.

----------


## Batman360

> Im not spamming but wat a BEAST. Consider a cut cycle after this one but dont rely on the Roids to do it for you like most ids. Try dieting on like 2,000 cals


Thanks man. I don't plan to cut till my 3rd cycle. After this cycle I just want to maintain my size as much as possible for 4 months clean.

----------


## Batman360

Monday - September 28, 2009

Weighed in at 204 today. Not bad for being 2 days off. I know I said I was going to give up the Barbell Bench Press due to my injury but giving that up is like giving up soda, it can't be done. I started out light with 2 warmup sets and it wasn't as painful as last time as long as I watched my form. The only lift I couldn't do at all without severe pain for some reason was the Decline Bench Press. Strength not bad considering how bad I did last time. I felt I could have gone heavier but because I had to do perfect form I didn't push it. After chest I gave triceps extensions a try but it was a no go, I still can't do that exercise without massive pain so I decided to do Biceps instead. The pump was unbelievable and it motivated to do set after set and push my limits. I gave Barbell curls a try to see how my wrist respond. If I feel pain tommorrow I go back to dumbells. 

Chest/Biceps

Barbell Bench Press 275 x 8, 8, 8

Incline Bench Press 245 x 6, 255 x 5, 6

Chest Machine - went slow on the negative and positive and kept the tension through out the lift

EZ Barbell Curl 110 x 14, 120 x 10, 130 x 8, 140 x 8

Reverse Barbell Curl 110 x 10, 120 x 10, 140 x 8, 150 x 8

Seated Dumbell Curls 40 x 10, 45 x 10, 50 x 10

Cable Curls 30 x 20, 40 x 20, 45 x 20

One Handed Spider Curl 30 x 10, 10, 10

----------


## Batman360

Tuesday - September 29, 2009

Weight 205 lbs today. Not a lot of increase in leg strength but still a good workout. Gave front squats a try today. I will start adding more weight as I get more comfortable with them.

Quads

Squats 225 lbs x 10, 275 x 10, 300 x 10

Leg Press 360 x 8, 410 x 8, 450 x 8

Leg Extension 130 x 13, 150 x 10, 170 x 8

One Leg Extension 45 x 8, 8, 7

Front Squats 95 x 10, 10

----------


## methyl

you really need to work on your bench its way too low for your size

----------


## methyl

oh whats your injury?

----------


## Batman360

Yeah I know, strength should go up by the next chest workout, especially if I fully recover from the injury I have. The injury is hard to describe, it's under my left armpit, rear shoulder and left shoulder blade. It's getting better though and I should be good to go by week 3 hopefully.

----------


## ranging1

> you really need to work on your bench its way too low for your size


i disagree, 275 for 8 reps is great, i mean shit id say neally 90% of people in most gyms cant do that, i think u need to assess the overal package, i know a guy who can bench 300 but he cant squat or curl shit, overall i think hes great in strength for his bodyweight

----------


## Batman360

Wednesday - September 30, 2009

Good workout today. Back was really pumped especially after deadlifts. I could have got 8 on my last set but my wraps unwrapped on me. Strength is moving up good. Pull-ups were not that painful so I did them today but I didn't push it on that exercise. 

Back/Shoulders

Pull-up BW x 15, 12, 11

Deadlift 405 x 8, 485 x 8, 500 x 7

Behind Neck Pull-down 110 x 13, 140 x 13

Seated Shoulder Press 205 x 8, 215 x 7, 225 x 7

Behind Neck Pull-down 160 x 12, 180 x 8

Upright Rows 155 x 10, 165 x 10, 175 x 10

Lateral Raise 30 x 20, 35 x 20, 40 x 20

----------


## Batman360

Thursday - October 1, 2009

Not bad for week 2. Injury is 90% recovered and once it is there's no more playing around. I started out light on the extensions and that helped me warm up to heavier weight safely. Face has been oily the past 3 days and more red than usual, also very warm. Also aggression has increased and I get mad over stupid little things that I usually don't.

Week 2 Results

Weight *206* vs 202 last week Gained *4* lbs
Waist *32.5* vs 32.25 last week Gained *.25*
Chest/Back *48* vs 47.5 last week Gained *.5*
Shoulders *54* vs 53.5 last week Gained *.5*
Arms *18.5* vs 18.375 last week Gained *.125*
Forearms *14* vs 13.5 last week Gained *.5*
Quads/Hamstrings *25* vs 24.25 last week Gained *.75*
Calves *16.25* vs 16 last week Gained *.25*

Triceps

Close-Grip Bench Press 165 x 15, 185 x 15, 225 x 9, 235 x 7

Lying Triceps Extensions 100 x 10, 10, 110 x 12, 140 x 10, 160 x 6

Dumbell Kickbacks 30 x 20, 35 x 20, 40 x 20

Standing 2 Handed Dumbell Kickbacks 10 x 12, 15 x 12

Dips BW x 20, BW x 27

----------


## Search3r

hey batman, just been reading all your posts !! nice job on your first cycle, sorry about the PCT man. How are you finding the 500mg of deca ? actually it prob hasnt kicked in yet, that dbol seems to pump you up real quick yeah ? anyway man ill be following, just make sure you get that PCT down real good this time. Ill be doing it around the same time as you mate. all the best and check out my progress !!

----------


## Search3r

oops .

----------


## Batman360

October 2, 2009 - Friday

Weight is now 209 lbs. Woke up this morning to measure arms to see if my tricep workout from yesterday budged any extra size today. They grew 1/4 inch over night! Arms now 18 3/4. Looking back at my previous cycle I am as big or bigger than I was before at 210 and leaner too with my waist 1 inch smaller. I haven't even started lifting the heavy weight yet due to my injury and I can't wait until I finally can.

Calves/Quads

Standing Calf Raise 220 x 12, 260 x 11, 300 x 8, 320 x 7

Donkey Calf Raise 260 x 12, 300 x 12, 340 x 12, 380 x 12, 400 x 10

Rotary Calf 250 x 15, 290 x 15, 330 x 15

Stiff Leg Deadlift 225 x 12, 315 x 10, 335 x 8

One Leg Curl 30 x 10, 60 x 8

Seated Leg Curl 100 x 10, 140 x 10, 180 x 10, 200 x 10

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

sorry if u already posted this but are you going to use caber to help combat deca dick? I am very interested in this log bc i am thinking of doing this as a my second cycle with anadrol instead of dbol . i wont use deca though if i really dont think id be able to fight deca dick

----------


## jackjackson

I read and seen both your threads so far.
I seriously hope you have your diet in check, hate to see all this hard work and effort for nothing.

Can you post your diet, I see alot about reps and sets and daily feeling but no diet.
How many cals are you taking in a day?
How much of your weight is LBM from first cycle to end of it?
How much of your weight now is LBM and also note at the end to see if you gained any LBM.
Because this is your primary goal, LBM
Not trying to rip on you, just trying to help out here.

Nice photos btw.
Also regarding your bloodwork, do it online it will be a few hundred.
Also good to see if your gear is real in the future.

----------


## Batman360

I don't post my diet because it changes daily and I eat all kinds of things that I'm too lazy to post what I eat everyday. I can tell you that every morning I always drink an oatmeal shake and have done so for years. It fills me up good every morning and doesn't leave me feeling hungry. I'm still not even eating that much yet and trying to get my stomach in the mood to constantly eat. I'm eating about every 4 hours right now. I'm trying to push it to every 3-2 hours so I can really gain lots of weight. I have no doubt my gear is real. Sex drive alone proves it too me because it gets so bad sometimes I can't sleep. I'm not too worried about deca dick right now and I really wouldn't mind if my sex drive fell some as long as it doesn't affect my gains. As for lean bodymass I can't really tell what it is if I can't read my BF. I have a bodyfat tester and will use it to for week 3 to see how it compares to when I started. I know I have added lean bodymass because I am bigger than my previous cycle at the same weight. My arms were a pretty lean 18 in when I cut, I'm hoping to add an inch of lean mass to my arms with this cycle. After this cycle I will get my blood tested for sure and will have the money saved up for when the time arrives.

----------


## Yashp

It seems as if your diet could need a bit of a finishing, although you're aware of it yourself. If you could manage to eat every 2-2½ hour I think you could tweak your gains even more, the easiest way to downscale the time between meals is simply eating smaller portions, but at the same time keeping the kcal/day the same - this ofcourse needs some calculation and such.

Do you have an idea of the macro-aspects of your diet? How big a percentage of the diet consists of protein? And do you get enough healthy fat? I'm really curious  :Smilie:

----------


## jackjackson

What kind of meats are you eating?
What is your source for Complex Carbs?
Its hard to judge your gains by assumption.
The key to eating 2-3 hours is smaller meals so your body can use it.
Im sure you know all this.
I for one know it is a bitch to get this all down, but after 1 time all you do from there is tweak it here and there.
Batman why don't you post in the diet section so we can help you get this going.
I have a spreadsheet I use and tweak it based on my goals.
Currently im at 4000 cals.
For the BF just use the electronic one for now until you can do better, im sure in chi there is a hydro thing somewhere.
I am very familiar with Chi.

----------


## Batman360

Monday - October 5, 2009

Strength shot up today finally on bench. Injury did not really bother me. I would say I'm at 98% healed right now. I'm still weighing 209 lbs but these numbers are the best they have ever been at this weight. I'm hoping my arms reach 19 inches before I go over 215 lbs, hopefully this week.

Chest/Triceps

Barbell Bench Press 225 x8, 275 x 8, 285 x 8, 295 x 8

Incline Bench Press 255 x 6, 265 x 6, 275 x 5

Decline Bench Press 225 x 8, 275 x 8, 285 x 8, 295 x 8

Lying Triceps Extensions 120 x 12, 140 x 10, 160 x 9, 170 x 7

Vertical Chest Machine 170 x 15, 185 x 10, 200 x 9

Dips BW x 22

Seated Triceps Extensions 120 x 10, 130 x 9

Seated One Handed Triceps Extensions 30 x 15, 30 x 15, 35 x 12, 40 x 10

Dips BW x 22

Two Hand Cable Extension 100 x 20, 130 x 20, 150 x 20

Standing Dumbell Extensions 10 x 20, 15 x 25, 25 x 15

----------


## Batman360

I'll admit my diet is not very organized and can vary on percentages of what I eat. On days I train I eat mostly carbs so I have the fuel to workout. On days I don't train I eat mostly protein because I won't need carbs since I don't train that day and to limit fat gain. Here is how my diet looks like on a training day.

Training day
Meal 1 - Breakfast 90% carbs 10% protein
Meal 2 - Before workout 80 % carbs 20% protein
Meal 3 - After workout + protein shake after 50% protein 50% carbs
Meal 4 - Before sleep 80% protein 20% carbs

Non-training day
Meal 1 - Breakfast 90% carbs 10% protein
Meal 2 - 20 % carbs 80% protein
Meal 3 - 80% protein 20% carbs
Meal 4 - Before sleep 80% protein 20% carbs

I have already posted that my main carb sources are oatmeal and rice. For protein I eat all kinds of meat. Like Sylvester Stallone says, eat anything with a face! My favorite source for fats are avocados. I eat those all the time with my food. I also have ***** 3,6,9 capsules. Thanks for the suggestion of eating less portions so I get more meals.

----------


## jackjackson

I don't have much time right now, but thanks for posting.
If you can get 6 meals in.
Unless each meal is 1000 cals, thats alot to take in 1 sitting.
Try to drop it down a bit and spread it to at least 6 so your body can efficiently use the whole meal.
If you want I can post mine to give you an idea.

----------


## Batman360

I can see me taking 5 meals during the day if I wake up 3 hours earlier. I also forgot to add the shake I take in the middle of the night if that counts as a meal, bringing the total to 6. jackjackson, go ahead and post your diet, a person can never to be too big to learn lol. I went to the gym today but just wasn't feeling it today. My shoulder joints were hurting and I didn't feel very strong so I'm not even posting the terrible workout I did today. I also did bad because I was driving in the car too long before my workout. My lower back starts to hurt really bad if I'm in a car seat for more than 10 min. When I attempted to do deadlifts with 505 lbs I just started shaking like crazy and only got it up 3 times. That just killed it for me and I wasn't in the mood to workout seriously anymore. Next time I train back I will take the bus on the way instead. The other day at work a lady I work with asked me if I lift weights or if I take steroids . I said I lift weights. She thinks people who take steroids just drink pills and get bigger automatically. I told her it doesn't work that way, but I didn't argue about it or it would seem like I really was taking them, lol. Theres a lot of uneducated people out there about the subject and I see now why a lot of people deny using because other ignorant people don't know about it or they think they know what they dont. Instead of giving you any credit they just say oh he just looks like that because he drinks pills.

----------


## methyl

lift weights or take steroids 


wow thats the retard of the year

----------


## Batman360

Wednesday - October 7, 2009

I had trouble deciding what I wanted to workout today. I really wanted to do biceps because I'm 1/8 of an inch away from 19 and one more arm workout would get me there. However I decided on calves because they need more attention and I'm not gonna neglect them anymore. My shoulder joints could use a rest anyways. I had a very good workout and strength went up. I was so into my workout I passed my parking time of 2 hours and had to pay $18. Not that pissed because like I said the workout was great.

Calves/Hamstrings

Standing Calf Raise 280 x 13, 320 x 12, 340 x 9, 360 x 8

Seated Calf 70 x 13, 90 x 13, 135 x 15

Donkey Calf Raise 300 x 16, 360 x 12, 400 x 15, 400 x 10

Stiff Leg Deadlift 225 x 12, 345 x 10, 355 x 10

Rotary Calf 310 x 15, 350 x 15, 370 x 15

Reverse Leg Curl 170 x 12, 190 x 12, 200 x 12

Seated Leg Curl 180 x 10, 220 x 10, 240 x 10

----------


## Batman360

October 9, 2009 - Thursday

Very happy with my results this week. I knew the numbers were gonna fly up after taking my shirt off to take measurements. I could see muscles on my back I've never seen before. The changes are that drastic that I did not recognize my own body. New veins are becoming visible as well. 18 lbs gained so far in 3 weeks. I'm aiming to be 220 lbs by week 4. Arms should be over 19 by then for sure at that weight.

Week 3 Results
Weight *212* vs 206 last week Gained *6* lbs
Waist *33* vs 32.5 last week Gained *.5*
Chest/Back *49* vs 48 last week Gained *1*
Shoulders *55* vs 54 last week Gained *1*
Arms *18.875* vs 18.5 last week Gained .*375*
Forearms *14.125* vs 14 last week Gained *.125*
Quads/Hamstrings *25.5* vs 25 last week Gained *.5*
Calves *16.625* vs 16.25 last week Gained *.375*

----------


## Yashp

Nice progress so far. Have you been looking at how to implement an extra - or two - meals throughout the day? Imagine how that would improve your gains even more  :Smilie: 

Glad to see it's working out for you.

----------


## bifda

nice progress, you ever try 1 rep max on bench?
ive started doing it every time i do chest.
ill work upto to it by pyramid 15,10,7,4,1 ive found its helped with strenght
moreso, ill finish with 225 to faliure 20ish.

give it a shot one bench day, might spur more growth.

stay strong, bif.

----------


## Batman360

> Nice progress so far. Have you been looking at how to implement an extra - or two - meals throughout the day? Imagine how that would improve your gains even more 
> 
> Glad to see it's working out for you.


Thanks. At the start of my cycle I was eating 4 meals per day. Right now I'm eating 5 meals throughout the day and it's working pretty well. If gains slow I will add an extra meal. The only way to do that would be to wake up earlier and then go back to sleep for another 3 hours so I'm well rested for the day.

----------


## Batman360

> nice progress, you ever try 1 rep max on bench?
> ive started doing it every time i do chest.
> ill work upto to it by pyramid 15,10,7,4,1 ive found its helped with strenght
> moreso, ill finish with 225 to faliure 20ish.
> 
> give it a shot one bench day, might spur more growth.
> 
> stay strong, bif.


Thank you. I'll try it out one day. It's been a long time since I've ever attempted a 1 rep max. I used to really be into getting a high rep max back then when I wanted to be stronger. It was like a powerlifting type workouts. Now I just go for 6-8 reps usually, but I know 1-4 reps can add some size if used from time to time. I'll need a good spotter tough.

----------


## Batman360

Saturday - October 10, 2009

213 lbs. Decided to try doing chest again this week. Only a 4 day rest since my last chest workout. Slight increase in strength, but not as drastic as my last workout.

Chest/Biceps

Barbell Bench Press 295 x 8, 305 x 7, 315 x 5

Incline Bench Press 270 x 6, 275 x 6, 280 x 6

Vertical Chest Machine 200 x 12, 215 x 10, 230 x 8

EZ Barbell Curl 120 x 10, 130 x 10, 140 x 10

Reverse Barbell Curl 140 x 10, 150 x 10, 160 x 10

Incline Seated Dumbell Curls 35 x 10, 45 x 10, 55 x 10

Forearm Curls 40 x 21, 40 x 17, 40 x 20

Cable Curls 45 x 20, 50 x 20, 60 x 12

----------


## Yashp

Be aware of the "dangers" of heavy singles with close to max intensity, it'll effect your CNS quite a bit if done excessively. But none the less a great method to boost everything up - just be aware of this.

----------


## Batman360

Sunday - October 11, 2009

Arms are now at 19 inches. My last cycle I didn't have 19 till I was 220 lbs. I'm 215 or under right now. Triceps workout went well today. Something that is concerning me right now are muscle cramps. If I workout a bodypart I am at risk of my muscle cramping during the day if I make any wrong or sudden movements. Right now it happens often on chest and bicep. Today though the weirdest thing happened. Something in my stomach cramped up. I don't know if it was my liver or what. It happened on the left side of my lower ab but inside my body. I freaked out while it was happening and thought oh crap now I need to call an ambulence. After about 1 minute it went away. I got light headed afterward and felt like I was gonna pass out. This never happened on my first cycle in this area. If it happens again I may be coming off cycle for good. I hope it wasn't my liver. Another note, yesterday I dropped a 20 lb can on my foot and and it left one of my toes black. I don't know yet if this will affect my leg workouts but I know I can't train calves right now.

Triceps

Close-grip Bench Press 185 x 15, 225 x 10, 235 x 10, 245 x 9

Lying Triceps Extensions 120 x 10, 140 x 10, 160 x 8

Seated Triceps Extensions 120 x 12, 130 x 10, 140 x 10

Dumbell Kickbacks 35 x 20, 40 x 20

Standing Dumbell Kickbacks 15 x 20, 20 x 20

Dips BW x 30, BW x 30

V Cable Triceps Extension 50 x 20, 65 x 20, 80 x 20

----------


## manwitplans

Hey man! I am following this one, how are everything going?
Some new pics for us? 
Cheers

----------


## buriedlemons

get some dude

----------


## Batman360

Hey guys. I'm not posting pics until I have my arms at 20 inches. It's a goal I have in order to post pics. I feel that if I post pics before I will never reach my goal. It may sound stupid but it's a mental thing and once I reach my goal, the pics are my reward.

----------


## ranging1

> Hey guys. I'm not posting pics until I have my arms at *20 inches*. It's a goal I have in order to post pics. I feel that if I post pics before I will never reach my goal. It may sound stupid but it's a mental thing and once I reach my goal, the pics are my reward.


_gee willikers BATMAN_

----------


## manwitplans

Sounds good to me, can't wait to see

----------


## bifda

20 inches eh
race ya, im at 19 ish now but my bf is higher 5%ish.

----------


## Batman360

I'm up for that challenge. Don't know if it's a fair one since your still natural. But since your taller that kinda balances things out. Major props to you if you can get there natural.

----------


## Batman360

Thursday - October 15, 2009

Strength went up a bit this week. I did EZ barbell curls again even though it was painful to my wrists. If the wrist pain gets to an unbarable pain I will stop doing these but for now I want to see how high I can go. Update on my back/shoulder injury, it's completely healed now. The only injury I'm dealing with now is my black toe preventing me from training quads.

Chest/Biceps

Barbell Bench Press 225 x 10, 275 x 8, 315 x 6, 325 x 4, 325 x 4

Incline Bench Press 275 x 6, 280 x 6, 285 x 6, 290 x 5

Decline Bench Press 295 x 8, 305 x 7

Vertical Chest Machine 215 x 15, 230 x 12, 245 x 8

Dumbell Curls 40 x 13, 50 x 11

EZ Barbell Curl 140 x 10, 150 x 10

Reverse Barbell Curl 160 x 10, 170 x 10, 180 x 7

Incline Seated Dumbell Curls 45's x 10, 55's x 10

Forearm Curls 40 x 22, 15, 20

Dumbell Preacher Curl on Incline Bench 35 x 15, 45 x 15

Cable Curls 50 x 20, 40 x 20

----------


## tembe

get wrist straps

i had the same problem with wrists...i think its tendonitis..

however, once i got wrist straps...pain pretty much dissapeared as wrists werent being pulled as much. You will also be able to go up in strength faster as your wrists are defs holding u bak

----------


## Batman360

Not as good as I wanted to do this week but still a good week. Legs didn't grow or lost because I was unable to train them this week. Shoulders are now bigger than they have ever been. I should be hitting new personal records on everything by week 6.

Week 4 Results
Weight *216* vs 212 last week Gained *4* lbs
Waist *33.5* vs 33 last week Gained *.5*
Chest/Back *49.25* vs 49 last week Gained .*25*
Shoulders *55.5* vs 55 last week PR! Gained *.5*
Arms *19.1875* vs 18.875 last week Gained *.3125*
Forearms *14.25* vs 14.125 last week Gained *.125*
Quads/Hamstrings 25.5 vs 25.5 last week Gained 0
Calves 16.5 vs 16.625 last week Lost .125

----------


## bifda

> I'm up for that challenge. Don't know if it's a fair one since your still natural. But since your taller that kinda balances things out. Major props to you if you can get there natural.


yea your going to get there first,but ill not be far behind, measured 18.75 this morning, not bad natty. 
ive got you beat on forearms tho 15 dead ,but i am a truck driver lol

your size is coming on fast welldone, keep up the hard work mate.

bif

----------


## Batman360

Saturday - October 17, 2009

Weight 217 lbs. Arms now 19.25. Not a bad leg day considering I took a week off. Tommorrow I take the day off in training and diet because I'm going to Great America Halloween tommorrow with my family.

Quads

Squats 225 x 10, 275 x 10, 315 x 10

Leg Press 450 x 6, 8, 8

Leg Extension 150 x 12, 170 x 10, 190 x 8

One Leg Extension 45 x 10, 10, 10

----------


## darkcrayz

nice job so far. good log. 

how is the rear shoulder/upper back doing? pain gone? 

also, you doing any prehab, rehab, foam roller work? you are pushing alot of weight and putting good size on. id hate to see it derailed due to a soft tissue tear because of lack of rehab work. just my 2 cents.

keep up the good work.

----------


## Batman360

My injury is completely gone now so that's good. I don't do any rehad work but I do lift smart and careful so I don't mess up my cycle with another bad injury. Thanks for the comment.

----------


## Batman360

Friday - October 23, 2009

Only 2 lbs this week but still gained good size. My diet was not so good this week so the results are acceptable. Hopefully I reach 225 by next week an get arms to 19.5.

Week 5 Results
Weight *218* vs 216 last week Gained *2* lbs
Waist 33.5 vs 33.5 last week Gained 0
Chest/Back *49.75* vs 49.25 last week Gained *.5*
Shoulders *56* vs 55.5 last week Gained *.5*
Arms *19.25* vs 19.1875 last week Gained *.0625*
Forearms *14.375* vs 14.25 last week Gained *.125*
Quads/Hamstrings *25.625* vs 25.5 last week Gained *.125*
Calves *16.75* vs 16.5 last week Gained *.25* 

Chest/Biceps

Barbell Bench Press 225 x 10, 275 x 8, 315 x 6, 325 x 6, 335 x 5

Incline Bench Press 285 x 6, 290 x 6, 295 x 6, 300 x 3 (back slipped on bench last set, could have got more.)

Decline Bench Press 305 x 8, 315 x 8

Vertical Chest Machine 230 x 14, 245 x 12, 8

EZ Barbell Curl 150 x 8 (i'm done with these, wrist pain is too much)

Dumbell Curls 60 x 10, 70 x 10, 75 x 10

Reverse Preacher Barbell Curl 90 x 10, 10

Incline Seated Dumbell Curls 40's x 10, 50's x 10

Forearm Curls 40 x 22, 20, 20

Curl Machine one-handed 120 x 15

Cable Curls 40 x 20, 50 x 20, 60 x 20

----------


## Monster87

Damn, 19" arms, I'm jealous!!! Post some pics!
Keep it up, sounds like you're doin some great work  :Smilie: .

----------


## Batman360

Thanks man. Like I said before, no pics till the guns are at 20 inches. I estimate I have to be at least 235 lbs to reach that goal. Please be patient with the pics, I promise the wait will be worth it.

----------


## Batman360

Weight is now 220 lbs. 26 lbs gained so far. Muscle cramps starting to really suck. I cramp very easily in the middle of the night after a workout. Longest cramp I've had so far was chest like 2 a.m. I must have moved wrong or flexed and it cramped up for like for a whole painful 5 minutes. I didn't think it wasn't going to go away and was getting worried. So far the bodyparts that have cramped at night are chest, quads, biceps and calves.

Quads

Squats 225 x 10, 315 x 10, 325 x 10

Leg Press 360 x 10, 450 x 10, 540 x 10

Leg Extension 150 x 12, 170 x 10, 190 x 10

One Leg Extension 45 x 12, 45 x 12, 45 x 10

----------


## Hunter-S-Thompson

damn man 20 inch arms? can't wait to see those pics.. keep it up

----------


## Batman360

Thanks. It's got to happen by this cycle. Even if I have to inject 5 g of test per week.  :2jk:  I'm still at 500mg per week, but if arms don't budge I might consider upping it to 750 mg.

----------


## Batman360

Tuesday - October 27, 2009

Triceps getting stronger now that I train them on their own. My goal is to close grip bench 315 lbs x 8 and triceps extensions at 210 lbs x 8.

Triceps

Close-Grip Bench Press 225 x 10, 245 x 10, 265 x 10, 275 x 7

Dips BW x 22, 30

EZ Barbell Triceps Extension 110 x 10, 110 x 12, 170 x 10, 180 x 8

Dumbell Kickbacks 35 x 20, 40 x 20

Overhead One-Handed Dumbell Extension 40 x 15, 45 x 12, 50 x 12, 55 x 12

Cable Triceps Extension 50 x 20, 70 x 20, 85 x 20

----------


## bass

that is an amazing gain...i can't wait to see your final pics...

----------


## Batman360

Did deadlifts again after 2 weeks off from it. I may need new straps because they keep unwrapping on me in the middle of my set. Didn't have that problem today, but I do when the weight reaches over 520. Still weighed in at 220 today and arms still 19.25 so I will up the dose on Test E starting next week.

Back

Pull-ups 14,14,10

Deadlift 405 x 8, 455 x 8, 495 x 6

Seated Barbell Shoulder Press 185 x 8, 215 x 8, 235 x 8, 245 x 6

Behind Neck Wide-Grip Pulldown 140 x 10, 180 x 10, 200 x 10, 220 x 10

Upright Row 135 x 10, 155 x 10, 165 x 10

Seated Dumbell Shoulder Press 80's x 10, 90's x 8, 100's x 6

Lateral Raise 40 x 20, 45 x 20

----------


## Batman360

Sunday - November 1, 2009

Strange results this week. Weight did not go up but I am bigger than last week. I am very pleased with my size at this weight. I am bigger than I was during my last cycle when I was 225 lbs, except for quads. Arms are 1/8 of an inch away from 19.5. I will use Dbol for another week so I can get that edge to get me there by next week. Calves are finally 17 inches. Never achieved this last cycle. I'm aiming for 18's.

Week 6 Results
Weight 218 vs 218 last week Gained 0 lbs
Waist 33.5 vs 33.5 last week Gained 0
Chest/Back *50* vs 49.75 last week Gained *.25*
Shoulders *56.25* vs 56 last week PR! Gained *.25*
Arms *19.375* vs 19.25 last week Gained *.125*
Forearms 14.375 vs 14.375 last week Gained 0
Quads/Hamstrings *25.75* vs 25.625 last week Gained *.125*
Calves *17* vs 16.75 last week PR! Gained *.25* 


Strength up slightly but it is improvement. Biceps were so pumped that I didn't even have feeling in them for a while. 

Barbell Bench Press 225 x 10, 275 x 8, 315 x 6, 325 x 6, 335 x 5

Incline Bench Press 295 x 6, 300 x 5, 305 x 5

Decline Bench Press 315 x 8, 325 x 6

Vertical Chest Machine 245 x 12, 245 x 10, 245 x 9

Standing Dumbell Curls 50 x 10, 60 x 10, 70 x 10

Reverse EZ Barbell Curl 180 x 8, 190 x 5

Incline Seated Dumbell Curls 45's x 10, 55's x 10

Forearm Curls 40 x 25, 20

Curl Machine one-handed 140 x 20, 160 x 15

Cable Curls 50 x 20

----------


## big chase

Ive been following great log bro keep it up and cant wait to see the dubs

----------


## Batman360

Tuesday - November 3, 2009

Weight now 222 lbs. Added 4lbs in 2 days, don't ask me how, lol. Pretty good day today. I'm disappointed with my deadlift but it wasn't my fault, it's the straps. On dumbell shoulder press I should have only went up 5 more lbs instead of 10. I wasn't prepared for the change in width of the handle that goes up after 100 lb dumbells. Behind neck pulldowns are something new I barely started doing and I'm seeing big changes in my back width. I just need to order some new straps asap so my back thickness doesn't fall behind.

Pull-ups BW x 15, 12, 12

Deadlifts 455 x 8, 500 x 2 (damn straps, ordering new ones tommorrow)

Seated Barbell Shoulder Press 195 x 8, 235 x 8, 245 x 8

Behind Neck Wide-grip Cable Pulldown 150 x 12, 180 x 12, 210 x 12, 230 x 12

Upright Row 155 x 10, 165 x 10, 175 x 10

Dumbell Shoulder Press 95 x 10, 105 x 0 (failed attempt)

Seated Close-grip Cable Row 150 x 12, 190 x 12, 210 x 12, 230 x 12, 250 x 12

Lateral Raise 40 x 20, 45 x 20

----------


## Tryin2GetRip

Great progress man, keep it up! Motivation to all....gotta get some sneak peak pics up!

----------


## Batman360

Thank you. Sneak peak pic maybe by week 8 which is the half way mark, but I'm making no promises.

----------


## Batman360

Thursday - Novemeber 5, 2009

Good workout. Strength still going up. I'm very impressed with my tricep extension. The only weight that was challenging was 190-200, the previous sets felt very light. My arms were super pumped which is causing a problem with blood circulation in my arms. I have to shake them after almost every set to get the blood flowing back into my hands.

Close-grip Bench Press 235 x 10, 245 x 10, 265 x 9, 275 x 7

Lying Triceps Extension 120 x 10, 150 x 10, 190 x 8, 200 x 7 + 6 close-grip benches

Seated overhead EZ Barbell Extension 120 x 15, 140 x 12, 150 x 11

Dips BW x 30, 30, 25

Cable Extensions 50 x 25, 65 x 20, 87.5 x 20

----------


## Tryin2GetRip

Great log man, wish I had the energy and patience to do a log as such. Take a look at my progress.... http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=406350

----------


## yungone501

Hey Batman, Ive been following you every since your last cycle. Good job man. Looks like your making some excellent progress.

----------


## Batman360

Thanks you.

----------


## Batman360

Whole upper body sore so I took the day off today. I just wanted to post that my arms are now 19.5 inches for the first time. Unflexed they are about 18 1/4. It feels really good when hard work and sacrifice begins to show is all I can say.

----------


## Batman360

Friday - November 6, 2009

Taking measurements this morning I was in shock. I blew up this week pretty good. In the last 2 days my arms have gone up 1/4 inch. I'm only 1/8 inch away from 19 3/4. Lot's of new personal records this week. I expected to see some but not this drastic. Waist did go up 1/2 inch but I'll take it for this new size. Like I said from the begininng, I'm willing to go up to 38 in waist this cycle. Fat gain does not bother me because I can lose that very easily, gaining it is the hard part. Legs should be catching up in 1-2 weeks and start seeing new PR's.

Week 7 Results
Weight ? vs 218 last week Gained ? lbs (I'll check it tonight and update when I go to the gym)
Waist 34 vs 33.5 last week Gained .5
Chest/Back *50.75* vs 50 last week PR! Gained *.75*
Shoulders *57* vs 56.25 last week PR! Gained *.75*
Arms *19.625* vs 19.375 last week PR! Gained *.25*
Forearms *14.5* vs 14.375 last week PR! Gained *.125*
Quads/Hamstrings *26* vs 25.75 last week Gained .*25*
Calves 16.75 vs 17 last week Lost .25

----------


## Batman360

I figured I'd post some pics to track my progress pics. High rez pics not till the arms reach 20 inch like I said before. Bought the Rocky Undisputed Blu Ray set for $55 bucks at Costco. Very good deal for 6 Blu-Ray movies and a good bonus disc.

----------


## allsop

gettin big bro, is that stretch mark on your left upper chest from a previous cycle?

----------


## Batman360

Nah, I got that when I was still natural. As you can see the color has faded a bit but still visible. I had some on my biceps that have almost completly faded but still visible at some angles. My worse stretch marks I got when I went from 165 to 214 in a period of 7 months when I was still natural. Strange that now that I use gear I havent gotten any bad stretch marks like I did before. Maybe because I don't gain fat as quickly as I used to when on my natural bulks.

----------


## Slaktar

you look Massive Batman, keep it up

btw i just finished watching all the rocky movies again, kinda funny seeing the old ones again, man he can take some punshes. story line is pretty much the same in every movie, kinda simple.hehe. but the fights make up for it. rocky kicks ass

----------


## manwitplans

Huge.

----------


## darkcrayz

looking thick man. nice job.

----------


## xnotoriousx

Looking very think bman

----------


## Batman360

Monday - November 9, 2009

Thanks guys for the comments. I'm still only half way through, a long journey still ahead. I feel so beat down right now that I feel like stopping already. I feel so tired and stressed out all the time and having a hard time sleeping, and I miss feeling normal. My diet has sucked so far this week so I'm suprised that I had any strength gain at all on bench this week. I finally reached my goal of Incline benching 3 plates each side for reps. 

Barbell Bench Press 225 x 10, 275 x 8, 325 x 6, 335 x 6, 345 x 3

Incline Bench Press 300 x 6, 305 x 6, 315 x 6

Decline Bench Press 315 x 8, 325 x 6

Vertical Chest Machine (elston gym) 260 x 15, 300 x 14, 

Standing Dumbell Curls 50 x 10, 60 x 10, 70 x 10

Reverse EZ Barbell Curl 190 x 8, 200 x 7

Incline Seated Dumbell Curls 45's x 10, 45's x 10

Forearm Curls 40 x 25, 25

Cable Curls (elston gym) 30 x 20, 35 x 20

----------


## manwitplans

Maybe time to deload a bit, or take a small break from lifting, considering how you feel.

----------


## yungone501

He's right Batman, slow down a little. Your body has been through an enormous transformation. If your body is speaking, listen to it my man. Maybe its just the diet too? You should try cleaning it up and staying off the dirty bulk foods and see how ya feel. Just my .02

----------


## eutecticpoint

Good progress so far. But wow, that's quite a lofty goal you set!

----------


## Batman360

Friday - November 13, 2009

The new straps I ordered to replace my other ones did not do i for me. I bought two pairs, one made of leather and another one made with non-slip rubber. They just don't compare to my Versa Grips. So I decided to give them another go on the deadlifts. Amazingly they did not unstrap on me this time like they have on my last 3 back workouts. I am going to customize them a bit so they are 100% unstrap proof. I did very good on deadlifs for not having done them right for the last 3 weeks. In fact 520 x 8 is a new record for me. I even felt I could have added another 10-20 lbs and still got 8 reps. We'll see next week. I have decided to not to ever admit to steroid use outside the internet. There are some real idiots out there when it comes to this stuff and the ones who usually ask are the biggest idiots who don't know anything. This guy at the gym walks to me and asks me is that natural or do you take vitamins? So I'm thinking by vitamins he must mean steroids because obviously vitamins can't a person big. So I say yeah lots of vitamins. He's like, yeah I know a guy who take them and they can get expensive like $200. A few minutes later he walks up to me again for training advice. He starts talking about the vitamins again and ask if they really help with strength. I tell him yes they really helped me bring my strength up very quickly in a short time. He asks for my recommendation and what vitamins he can get from the front counter at the gym. Am I'm thinking WTF? All this this time we are talking about two different things. I ask him what vitamins are we talking about? This guy doesn't have a clue what he's talking about. So I just try to end the conversation so he can stop wasting my time and I can get back to working out. I'm like yeah just take protein that will build you up really fast. :Icon Rolleyes:  

Back/Shoulders

Pull-ups BW x 14, BW x 12, BW x 12

Deadlifts 455 x 8, 500 x 8, 520 x 8

Barbell Shoulder Press 205 x 8, 245 x 7, 255 x 4

Behind Neck Wide-Grip Cable Pulldown 200 x 12, 220 x 12, 240 x 12

Upright Rows 165 x 10, 175 x 10, 185 x 10

Close-grip Cable Rows 250 x 12, 12

----------


## manwitplans

Haha, nice story  :Big Grin: 
What a fool

----------


## ranging1

Nanananananananan batman!!!!!!!!!

Batman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Batman360

Monday - November 16, 2009

I had a really rough week last week so yeah I lost some size so I didn't post week results because it will break my heart. My goal this week is to regain that size and hopefully add a little more. Mixed results this workout, some things stronger while others not. Considering my size lose though I did very good. Incline bench is very strong, almost as strong as my flat bench which is weird. Triceps not as strong today, but probably because I trained chest first instead of on it's own like other times. Didn't have time to train triceps last week so Ifigured I would combo with chest. Elbows were really hurting on triceps workout probably from so much time off. After my workout my chest and triceps were cramping like crazy. Any little movement and I would cramp. This is the first time ever my triceps have cramped. I got a bruise or a vein or something on my right tricep after a cramp, first time that has ever happened. Other bodyparts that have never cramped on me before ever but just started this week are triceps, hamstrings, back, and forearms. What a coincidence it all happened this week. I think it may be the deca causing this as this has never happened as often as it did on my last cycle. I'm a cramping machine! It hurts but I like it because I know killed that bodypart with my training.

Chest/Triceps

Barbell Bench Press 225 x 10, 275 x 8, 330 x 6, 340 x 5, 345 x 4

Incline Bench Press 315 x 6, 330 x 5, 335 x 5

Decline Bench Press 320 x 8

Vertical Chest Machine 245 x 14, 12, 10

Lying Triceps Extensions 150 x 10, 190 x 8, 200 x 4 + 4 Close-grip benches

Overhead Triceps Barbell Extension 140 x 12, 160 x 8, 170 x 5

Overhead One-handed Dumbell Extensions 45 x 12, 50 x 10, 55 x 9

Dumbell Kickbacks 40 x 20, 45 x 20

Dips BW x 24, 15

----------


## johnnyrv

That's some good weight on the incline.i wish I was doing that much weight on the flat bench,but I think u should do more sets for the decline instead of1set e.g. 225lbsx10repsx10reps,so u can realty etch the bottom of your chest more.

----------


## bifda

good to see your doing well, dont be too hard on yourself tho, sometimes its 2 steps forward and one step back.

to me it seems you need to focus on your diet and recovery mate.
how many hours do you work?
how many hours sleep do you get?
how many calories daily?
pro/carb/fats daily?

your training is very good, keep with it mate, keep focus and drive as many are following and willing you on.

fyi, arms at 18.7 inches, im trying lol 

bif

----------


## -Ender-

It's been 8 days Batman. What's the word?!

----------


## Batman360

Hey guys I'm still alive lol. These 2 weeks were really rough and I'm trying really hard to come back. I had a terrible night last night as the post injection of my quad was killing me all night. I hope it's nothing serious but I've never had pain like that after an injection before. No signs of anything wrong other than the pain.

----------


## Batman360

> That's some good weight on the incline.i wish I was doing that much weight on the flat bench,but I think u should do more sets for the decline instead of1set e.g. 225lbsx10repsx10reps,so u can realty etch the bottom of your chest more.


Thanks. By the time I get to decline my chest is pretty worn out. I will do as many sets as I think is safe because I have no spotter. I came pretty close one time to not getting the bar all the way up and that would have been my death as there is no where to land the bar other than my neck or head.

----------


## Batman360

> good to see your doing well, dont be too hard on yourself tho, sometimes its 2 steps forward and one step back.
> 
> to me it seems you need to focus on your diet and recovery mate.
> how many hours do you work?
> how many hours sleep do you get?
> how many calories daily?
> pro/carb/fats daily?
> 
> your training is very good, keep with it mate, keep focus and drive as many are following and willing you on.
> ...



I work part-time so hours change week to week. Probably 18-30. Obviously the weeks I get less hours are the ones I gain more size. I sleep or try to lol, 8-10 so I can't complain about that. I wish I could sleep without the increased sex drive lol, that would be very helpful. It's too much. I don't count my calories, just the food on my plate. About 1lb and 3 oz of food on my plate each meal of good food. 18.7 inches is very good. Very few people have that arm size and that a great achievment you can be proud of.

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

hey batman, how is your libido? are you still getting hard ons pretty easily?

----------


## Batman360

> hey batman, how is your libido? are you still getting hard ons pretty easily?


Yep libido is high. No sign of deca dick I hear about.

----------


## Batman360

Just a quick update. Haven't really had time to post and really unmotivted to also because I'm getting mixed results. Some days I'm not as strong and other days I'm breaking records. Today I Deadlifted 535 x 7 so that's a record for me but on Monday my bench was weak. I lost some size but I think I figured out what it is because my diet is good. It's my water intake. That along with coming off dbol made me lose lot's of water. I started taking dbol again 2 days ago and I feel my body more pumped again. Around 220 lbs right now but I'm determined to hit 240 lbs and have arms finally reach 20. It's got to happen no matter what this cycle.

----------


## yungone501

Hey Batman, didnt really feel like searching through this long ass thread but what does you diet look like? Maybe a days sample including macros? How do you know when to increase your total intake? Thanks man. 

Hope you overcome this obstacle in your cycle bro.

----------


## Batman360

I don't get very technical with my diet. I used to when I first started and it never really worked for me. My rules for gaining are simple. Eat what you like and lot's of it. Keep eating your meal till you feel like your gonna puke. And make sure to never let yourself get hungry. Just a note that the dbol looks like it's working, my lifts are going back up and size too. Close-grip benched 300 lbs for 5 reps yesterday, only 15lbs from 3 plates each side.

----------


## bifda

mate improving your diet what you need to focus on imho.
dont want to put you down ,but im natty and i got upto 3 plates close grip for 10 reps in 8 weeks, having never done it before.
what im saying is diet WILL improve everything.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> mate improving your diet what you need to focus on imho.
> dont want to put you down ,but im natty and i got upto 3 plates close grip for 10 reps in 8 weeks, having never done it before.
> what im saying is diet WILL improve everything.


Exactly. Diet is everything if you don't adjust you will most likely lose everything like your first time.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Batman great thread!!!! I can't wait to start my cycle in March!!!! You look really good and I hope you keep all your gains!!! Great job!!!!

----------


## tjax03

> Just a quick update. Haven't really had time to post and really unmotivted to also because I'm getting mixed results. Some days I'm not as strong and other days I'm breaking records. Today I Deadlifted 535 x 7 so that's a record for me but on Monday my bench was weak. I lost some size but I think I figured out what it is because my diet is good. It's my water intake. That along with coming off dbol made me lose lot's of water. I started taking dbol again 2 days ago and I feel my body more pumped again. Around 220 lbs right now but I'm determined to hit 240 lbs and have arms finally reach 20. It's got to happen no matter what this cycle.


Hey Batman,
How long have you been on the dbol ? I don't understand why you feel the need to jump right back on the orals just because you lost a bit of water weight and strength when the injectables should be kicking in soon if they haven't already. You should be more concerned with your long-term health rather than gaining a small fraction of an inch from your arms. I understand that you have the goal of attaining 20 inch arms, but with the gear you are on alot of your week to week gains at this point are simply bloat rather than lean body mass. I'm not trying to be critical, but you started this cycle shortly after your first, and you are saying you will get 20 inch arms no matter what. That is a bit of a dangerous attitude to take. Remember, quality growth takes time, no matter what drugs we put into ourselves. Pace yourself and cycle responsibly so you can stay in the game as long as possible and eventually build 20 inches of lean muscle on those arms. Best of luck to you. Be safe

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

im going to do this exact cycle in february, minus the dbol . I look forward to it very much as im 5'9 1/2 191 after my last cycle of test only

----------


## bifda

> Hey Batman,
> How long have you been on the dbol? I don't understand why you feel the need to jump right back on the orals just because you lost a bit of water weight and strength when the injectables should be kicking in soon if they haven't already. You should be more concerned with your long-term health rather than gaining a small fraction of an inch from your arms. I understand that you have the goal of attaining 20 inch arms, but with the gear you are on alot of your week to week gains at this point are simply bloat rather than lean body mass. I'm not trying to be critical, but you started this cycle shortly after your first, and you are saying you will get 20 inch arms no matter what. That is a bit of a dangerous attitude to take. Remember, quality growth takes time, no matter what drugs we put into ourselves. Pace yourself and cycle responsibly so you can stay in the game as long as possible and eventually build 20 inches of lean muscle on those arms. Best of luck to you. Be safe


x2 very good advice and welcome to the site :Welcome:

----------


## -Ender-

> Hey Batman,
> How long have you been on the dbol? I don't understand why you feel the need to jump right back on the orals just because you lost a bit of water weight and strength when the injectables should be kicking in soon if they haven't already. You should be more concerned with your long-term health rather than gaining a small fraction of an inch from your arms. I understand that you have the goal of attaining 20 inch arms, but with the gear you are on alot of your week to week gains at this point are simply bloat rather than lean body mass. I'm not trying to be critical, but you started this cycle shortly after your first, and you are saying you will get 20 inch arms no matter what. That is a bit of a dangerous attitude to take. Remember, quality growth takes time, no matter what drugs we put into ourselves. Pace yourself and cycle responsibly so you can stay in the game as long as possible and eventually build 20 inches of lean muscle on those arms. Best of luck to you. Be safe


x3
I followed the first log and also this one..
With that said: I truly do understand how one can become easily frustrated and disappointed when things are not working out as you had hoped.
However you are getting some SOLID advice here.
Exercise patience! This process is a marathon not a sprint.

----------


## Batman360

I appreciate the concern guys and I do care about my health, but I also want to get huge! It's hard to find a balance to make both things work. I would be lieing if I said I care about my health more though or why else would I be using steroids ? I made a choice to sacrifice health for the desire to be big. Top bodybuilders for sure sacrifice their health. I don't know yet if I want to take it to that level because I do care about other things like family. The dbol I'll only take for 4 weeks more and that's it. I made the choice to take dbol again because I feel my body can take it. I don't drink and I don't smoke so I can do a little extra than most people who do. I have had no stomach problems and drinking tons of water and only have 2 more weeks of dbol to go. I will miss it, I love what this stuff can do. I'm weighed myself today at 226 lbs, 14 lbs away from reaching my goal. Strength is good too, deadlifted 545 lbs x 8. I'm happy things are coming along again, I almost lost hope of ever wanting to do another cycle again.

----------


## -Ender-

Glad to hear things are coming along and you're doing well.

----------


## Burden

im gonna stay tuned, looks good dude , goodluck.

----------


## tjax03

> I appreciate the concern guys and I do care about my health, but I also want to get huge! It's hard to find a balance to make both things work. I would be lieing if I said I care about my health more though or why else would I be using steroids? I made a choice to sacrifice health for the desire to be big. Top bodybuilders for sure sacrifice their health. I don't know yet if I want to take it to that level because I do care about other things like family. The dbol I'll only take for 4 weeks more and that's it. I made the choice to take dbol again because I feel my body can take it. I don't drink and I don't smoke so I can do a little extra than most people who do. I have had no stomach problems and drinking tons of water and only have 2 more weeks of dbol to go. I will miss it, I love what this stuff can do. I'm weighed myself today at 226 lbs, 14 lbs away from reaching my goal. Strength is good too, deadlifted 545 lbs x 8. I'm happy things are coming along again, I almost lost hope of ever wanting to do another cycle again.


Ok, just watch out for signs of liver illness, yellow eyes/skin, dark urine, abdominal discomfort, nausea etc. Don't get too discouraged by your setbacks. Even on cycle, not every week will be a stellar progression. Glad to hear things are looking up again.

----------


## Batman360

Weighed myself at 230 lbs today! Only 10 more lbs and I'm off this cycle. I know it sounds crazy but I can't wait to get off and feel normal again. All I think about is sex 24/7 even while I sleep. I feel like a perverted animal or something whose only purpose in life is to have sex. I can only take it for so long. Lifts are good, deadlift 555 lbs x 8 today. I can feel the difference in my size. I can barely fit through some doorways, lol. I have trouble sleeping because the only position I can sleep is facing upward. I can't sleep facing down or sideways or my arms fall asleep. My bed feels alot smaller now, if I roll to the side I fall off. New veins are coming in my triceps and outer forearms which I think look pretty cool. The last 3 days I have been feeling light headed. For example on bench day everytime I layed back on the bench I feel the room is spinning or something, really weird, probably not a good sign. The journey is almost over though and I hope I reach my goal by then.

----------


## ranging1

nananannananananan BATMAN!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## thetank

lookin jacked man.
and i know you dont really care, but you should really slow down dude.. any short cuts you take are gonna hurt you in the long rung, especially running gear (esp orals) in excess just to reach a little milestone you decided to set for the month. take your time. have patience. dizzyness can be more then not drinking enough water. your body could be telling you something very important. 
regardless, you look awesome man. good luck with the rest of your cycle.
peace
tank

----------


## Wayacrucis

Just a suggestion, but don't you think you can push your triceps harder if you don't do them on chest day? I mean you've already pre-exhausted them from benching. Just my 2 cents, considering that ur trying very hard to hit 20 inches on arms

----------


## Batman360

> lookin jacked man.
> and i know you dont really care, but you should really slow down dude.. any short cuts you take are gonna hurt you in the long rung, especially running gear (esp orals) in excess just to reach a little milestone you decided to set for the month. take your time. have patience. dizzyness can be more then not drinking enough water. your body could be telling you something very important. 
> regardless, you look awesome man. good luck with the rest of your cycle.
> peace
> tank


Dizzyness is gone now, I think it was cause I was sick or overstressed, not really sure. I know I'm taking a risk but I really want to reach this goal before my cycle is over. I can not feel good about this cycle if I don't and I invested a lot of money, I want it to be for something. You look pretty big in your avatar so you must know what your talking about. How big are your arms?! If you have any tips I would apprectiate it.

----------


## Batman360

> Just a suggestion, but don't you think you can push your triceps harder if you don't do them on chest day? I mean you've already pre-exhausted them from benching. Just my 2 cents, considering that ur trying very hard to hit 20 inches on arms


I switch it up from time to time. Sometimes I do Chest/Triceps and sometimes Chest/Biceps, depending on what I'm motivated to train that day.

----------


## Batman360

Arms are now 19.75 inches. Weight somewhere above 230. I have been upping my game on the diet. Pretty much my mind set is to get fat. I'm eating all the time whatever I feel like. Sometimes good food, others times I'll get a gyro or burger and fries. I try to eat at least 3 times before a workout too instead of 2 like before and it's working. Only 1/4 from the 20's and my arms will no longer be teenagers.

----------


## gogetteratl

Good Job Batman!! Been following your threat since the beginning! Almost 20 buddy!!! Just be safe and focus on the overall goal of good quality muscle! It suck a$$ if you got there and lost it as soon as you stopped cycling because of a bad diet! Your enthusiasm and dedication is awesome!! Keep up the good work brother.

----------


## Batman360

Thank you. I am worried about losing it once my cycle is over, but I have to get there first, so one step at a time. I do have a plan to prevent this from happening though, I'll discuss with you guys later. I had a good workout today. Deadlift 565 lbs x 8, Seated Barbell Shoulder Press 265 x 8, some new records.

----------


## 18yearoldfreak

man i am really impressed with your lifting numbers...steroids or no steroids..youre a strong dude!!

----------


## Batman360

Thanks man I appreciate the comment. It's nice to have someone remind you your not a weakling.

----------


## Batman360

Alright guys my future of cycling is at risk. My mom forced me to go to the doctor to get a blood test which she will have the results to in a week from now. The doctor after weighing me and examining me asked me if I was taking anything. Of course with my mom right there I denied taking anything other than protein. I feel like a little kid again who is scared of report card day because I know it's gonna be bad. Im so screwed, we'll see what happens. I was pretty sick this past week so I may have lost 2-4 lbs but I should get it back and then some this coming week. Strength is still the same even with the weight loss. As far as changes I see, my biceps are getting more shape, more peak. I can see and feel veins in my legs after my leg workout, never seen that before. That's pretty much it for now.

----------


## 18yearoldfreak

haha you remind me quite a bit of myself...you train your whole body very well and care about everything being in porpotion but just gotta have those 20 inch arms!! i dont even wear tight shirts either its just something you wanna get like people say a milestone lol

----------


## tjax03

> Alright guys my future of cycling is at risk. My mom forced me to go to the doctor to get a blood test which she will have the results to in a week from now. The doctor after weighing me and examining me asked me if I was taking anything. Of course with my mom right there I denied taking anything other than protein. I feel like a little kid again who is scared of report card day because I know it's gonna be bad. Im so screwed, we'll see what happens. I was pretty sick this past week so I may have lost 2-4 lbs but I should get it back and then some this coming week. Strength is still the same even with the weight loss. As far as changes I see, my biceps are getting more shape, more peak. I can see and feel veins in my legs after my leg workout, never seen that before. That's pretty much it for now.


I don't know what your situation at home is like, but if I were you, I would take the time to make absolutely sure that all your PCT compounds are well hidden/secure. Since your mom demanded that you take a drug test she suspects you to be using something. You definitely don't want her coming across your recovery meds thinking that they are the juice or something because she will most likely toss them in the trash. Also, your cycle is almost over right? Take your mom's suspicion as a sign that you have made some dramatic changes to your physique recently. Now you can take a break for a good amount of time. It won't be long until you are off on your own and you won't have to worry about something like this happening again.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

Dude you are 25. I know she is your mom but you are an adult. Good luck.

----------


## amostofi1999

man you should have avoided the blood test somehow. there is no way they dont find out what you doing when doc see the results. 
maybe you should go and tell them the truth before they see the results and explain to them that you know what you doing.

----------


## Batman360

Yeah my cycle is almost over until the beginning of February when I will take a long time off. She didn't take me to get blood tests necessarily because she thinks I'm on something but because she is concerned with my health. I know I'm an adult an it's my choice but you know how mom's are. Until I get my own place I just have to deal with it I guess. She make's some good food, though, which has helped me get this big, lol. Trust me guys I did everything I could to avoid going to the doc. I won't ever admit to my parents that I'm using anything because they will be against it. I'll just do what you should do when interogated by cops, deny, deny, deny.

----------


## Batman360

Ok guys blood tests came in and the results were not good. Around 6 things came out abnormal. There was no mention of gear on this visit, probably the doctor being nice so I wouldn't get my butt kicked right there in the doc's office by my mom, lol. She brought me in because she was concerned about my liver and if I was at risk of diabetes which many in my family have, but it turned out I was completly normal in those areas. I'm suprised my liver values are normal because I have been on Dbol for like 14-15 weeks, I'm not gonna lie. Choleterol was very high, probably the reason my finger was always asleep 1/4 at the end of my first cycle. My bad results were blamed on my weight, muscle size, and protein. I have strict orders not to eat any junk food, fried food and to eat less than before. This sucks because I was planning to gain another 30 lbs even if it was fat after my cycle so I could limit muscle loss. I have a lot of planning to do so I don't lose my muscle on this restricted diet. I'm going back for another test 3 months from now.I'll post up my lab results later so you guys can give me some advice.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

This blows batman. Although you kinda brought it on you , why do you insist in bulking with junk? I'd take 10lbs of lean muscle over 30lbs of muscle and fat combination anyday. It may actually be a good thing for you to eat clean. Good luck and I hope you lipids get better.

----------


## tjax03

> Ok guys blood tests came in and the results were not good. Around 6 things came out abnormal. There was no mention of gear on this visit, probably the doctor being nice so I wouldn't get my butt kicked right there in the doc's office by my mom, lol. She brought me in because she was concerned about my liver and if I was at risk of diabetes which many in my family have, but it turned out I was completly normal in those areas. I'm suprised my liver values are normal because I have been on Dbol for like 14-15 weeks, I'm not gonna lie. Choleterol was very high, probably the reason my finger was always asleep 1/4 at the end of my first cycle. My bad results were blamed on my weight, muscle size, and protein. I have strict orders not to eat any junk food, fried food and to eat less than before. This sucks because I was planning to gain another 30 lbs even if it was fat after my cycle so I could limit muscle loss. I have a lot of planning to do so I don't lose my muscle on this restricted diet. I'm going back for another test 3 months from now.I'll post up my lab results later so you guys can give me some advice.


I have a hunch that a significant contributor to you high cholesterol was the excessive length of dbol use. That's not to say that a crappy diet didn't also play a huge role. Hopefully you will see some reduction in your values from stopping the dbol and you can lower the rest through proper diet and supplementation.

----------


## AlphaMaleDawg

dam you must be eating 6k cals per day or something. Your results were good and I am sure you will recover eventually with pct and a lot of time off

----------


## ranging1

just walk up to ur mum and be like

'nanananananana BATMAN!!!'

lol

----------


## Batman360

Alright guys here are my results after 16 weeks. I was alittle bit bigger a week ago but I did get sick for a whole week. I was planning on going for another 4 weeks but I have to stop due to the blood test. I did get bigger and stronger than my first cycle so I'm happy about that. My first cycle I lost alot of muscle because I felt like a god and thought no way I will lose the muscle I worked so hard for. Wrong because that muscle will vanish in less than a month if you don't diet and train your ass off while off cycle. I'm not making the same mistake twice. I am thinking of going on tren in 4-5 months from now during the summer so it's important I keep as much muscle as possible so I can look crazy this summer. Most likely it will be a bulking cycle because I have to lose some weight due to doctor's orders. I don't want to fall below 210 though. I hope you guys enjoyed the log. Not as detailed as my first one but I did what I could in these stressful times.

Week 16 vs Week 1
Weight *226* vs 194 week 1 Gained 32 lbs
Waist 34 vs 32.5 week 1 Gained 1.5
Chest/Back *50.5* vs 47 week 1 Gained 3.5
Shoulders *57* vs 53 week 1 Gained 4
Arms *19.5* vs 18 week 1 Gained 1.5
Forearms *14.5* vs 13.25 week 1 Gained 1.25
Quads/Hamstrings *26.5* vs 24 week 1 Gained .25
Calves *17* vs 16 week 1 Gained 1

----------


## Batman360

more pics

----------


## SuperLift

lookin jacked bro! real nice!

----------


## ghettoboyd

hell yea man!!!!nice work you look nice and thick....exellent....

----------


## methyl

> Alright guys here are my results after 16 weeks. I was alittle bit bigger a week ago but I did get sick for a whole week. I was planning on going for another 4 weeks but I have to stop due to the blood test. I did get bigger and stronger than my first cycle so I'm happy about that. My first cycle I lost alot of muscle because I felt like a god and thought no way I will lose the muscle I worked so hard for. Wrong because that muscle will vanish in less than a month if you don't diet and train your ass off while off cycle. I'm not making the same mistake twice. I am thinking of going on *tren* in 4-5 months from now during the summer so it's important I keep as much muscle as possible so I can look crazy this summer. Most likely it will be a bulking cycle because I have to lose some weight due to doctor's orders. I don't want to fall below 210 though. I hope you guys enjoyed the log. Not as detailed as my first one but I did what I could in these stressful times.
> 
> Week 16 vs Week 1
> Weight *226* vs 194 week 1 Gained 32 lbs
> Waist 34 vs 32.5 week 1 Gained 1.5
> Chest/Back *50.5* vs 47 week 1 Gained 3.5
> Shoulders *57* vs 53 week 1 Gained 4
> Arms *19.5* vs 18 week 1 Gained 1.5
> Forearms *14.5* vs 13.25 week 1 Gained 1.25
> ...


thanks god finally!!! Next time you think of using DBOL i suggest tossing it and always using ANADROL its way more powerful and the water weights less.
YOU defenitly gained some ab size cuz its looks better than before your 1st cycle and YOUR A ****ING MONSTER. I suggest a diet soon though so you can fully clean bulk and become a bigger MONSTER later. YOUR FKN MASSIVE

----------


## bjpennnn

masssive indeeeeed bad ass man congrats.

----------


## ranging1

well done

your officaly a beast

----------


## tjax03

Looking massive...hopefully you maintain a good percentage of those gains

----------


## Big Horsepower

Look like a monster, keep us updated with your gains.

----------


## Okinawa_Power

Batman you are looking thick!!!! Back is looking really great!!!!!! How about some wheel pictures??? By the way what was your cycle again? Thanks..

----------


## Batman360

Thank guys I really appreciate the comments! I didn't want to respond till I had my blood tests available to post. I will try Anadrol for my next cycle for sure if it's stronger than Dbol . I'm gradually working my way up to stronger gear. No pic legs sorry. I mean they are not small or anything and have had much improvement but compared to my upper body, there is no comparison. I will give them more attention even now that I'm off cycle. My main goal right now is to get my system back to normal while maintaining the muscle I gained during my cycle. I'm going to train with the same mentality that I had during on cycle. My diet is much cleaner, no junk food at all, no fried food or anything cooked with oil at all, no red meat, only fish and chicken. I'm still eating pleny though so I don't drop in weight so fast. I went to the gym yesterday to do chest after 1 week off gear and my lifts were not so bad. I had a good pump which I liked. I hope I keep getting a pump during my workouts because I remember my last PCT I would get almost no pump during my workouts which does kill the mood. Well here are my blood test. I'm totally new to these tests and still looking to see what I have to fix. If you have any recommendations I would love to hear it. I outlined the abnormal things in red.

----------


## tjax03

> Thank guys I really appreciate the comments! I didn't want to respond till I had my blood tests available to post. I will try Anadrol for my next cycle for sure if it's stronger than Dbol. I'm gradually working my way up to stronger gear. No pic legs sorry. I mean they are not small or anything and have had much improvement but compared to my upper body, there is no comparison. I will give them more attention even now that I'm off cycle. My main goal right now is to get my system back to normal while maintaining the muscle I gained during my cycle. I'm going to train with the same mentality that I had during on cycle. My diet is much cleaner, no junk food at all, no fried food or anything cooked with oil at all, no red meat, only fish and chicken. I'm still eating pleny though so I don't drop in weight so fast. I went to the gym yesterday to do chest after 1 week off gear and my lifts were not so bad. I had a good pump which I liked. I hope I keep getting a pump during my workouts because I remember my last PCT I would get almost no pump during my workouts which does kill the mood. Well here are my blood test. I'm totally new to these tests and still looking to see what I have to fix. If you have any recommendations I would love to hear it. I outlined the abnormal things in red.


LDL is way way high. I would start taking fish oil and red yeast rice extract if I were you to help lower that. Also, taking niacin is reported to help raise HDL.

----------


## Batman360

Thanks Tjax03 for the advice. Those supplements are on my list. I'm also taking prescription drugs from the doc for cholesterol. Hormones are going crazy after almost 2 weeks off the gear. I am getting much leaner now that I peed out all that water weight the dbol gave me. I am going to use creatine so I can retain as much water as possible. I weigh about 220 right now so 6 lbs of water gone. My strength is still very good. I actually hit a new record on squat 375 x 10 reps. I forced myself to take measurements even if the results were gonna scare me. I was suprised that I am still close to my end results. My goal is to keep 50% of my gains that I got this cycle. That is going to be tough for the next 4-5 months considering I'm trying to keep gains that are above my genetic potential. Here is my goal that I hope to be at 4 months from now.

Weight 210 lbs
Chest/Back 48.75
Shoulders 55
Arms 18.75
Forearms 13.875
Quads/Hamstrings 25.25
Calves 16.5

----------


## bjpennnn

hey bro how tall are you

----------


## bjpennnn

lol 5-7 nm

----------


## daytrader

dude... your back is ****ing sick

----------


## Batman360

Thank you. That's why I'm the Batman!  :Doom:

----------


## number28

live and learn, thats what its all about. mad props to u bro. u had a solid base before doing ur first cyc and u learnt from ur mistakes before getting on ur 2nd cyc.
congrats this cyc looks like a success!!!  :AaGreen22:

----------


## Batman360

Thanks man. I learned very well from my mistakes. It's been 3 weeks since I stopped my cycle and I'm still feeling strong. My lifts and size are still pretty good. For example Incline Bench is 315 x 4 now, just 2 reps less. I'm still deadlifting over 500 lbs for reps. My squat is the only thing where my strength is going up. Since the end of my cycle it's gone from 355 x 10 to 385 x 10. I think this is because my legs never hit their natural potential and are still able to grow and get stronger without the aid of steroids . My upper body however reached it's natural potential already and all I can do is try to maintain the muscle that was added with the aid of steroids. Calves are also something I am working very hard to get up. I am super motivated ever since I saw a bodybuilder at our gym with calves bigger than his arms, at least 20 inches! They have improved and I can see 2 big veins starting to develop on my inner calves. This guy had like 20 veins on his calves but I think it looks cool if they are huge. My weight is I'm guessing is 215-217 lbs right now. I am getting more attention from the ladies now that the fat and water bloat is coming off. They seem to like detail no matter how big you are but not really into the bloated bulk look even if your big. I think that's why alot of guys don't want to bulk up so much. I however sacrifice everything, even my looks so I can get even bigger.

----------


## Batman360

Had some free time so I did a before and after picture. This is a 3 year span. Top 3 pics are natural, bottom 2 unnatural. I had already been lifting seriously 3 years before the first picture just so you see how hard it has been to for me to gain size but I stayed committed and patient.

----------


## bjpennnn

nice man what was your starting stats in the first pic?

----------


## Yashp

Awesome progress. I'd have to agree with you on women's field of attraction, it's definately the jacked and striated things they like, not so much bulkiness - unfortunately hehe. Looking forward to seeing you cutting down a bit, you're gonna be something taken straight from some freakshow, you're huge!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Batman360

> nice man what was your starting stats in the first pic?


165 lbs, 16.25 inch arms, 38 inch chest/back, forearms 11.5 inchs in the first pic

At 18 years old I started with 13.5 inch arms at 145 lbs at the same height but hey I had a six pack!

I have posing pictures of when I was 18 just starting and would love to post them but my old video camera broke that plays 8mm tapes so I'm unable to retrieve the footage. If anyone know where I could find a video player that plays 8mm let me know so I can get these pics uploaded on my computer.

----------


## Hard.On

That is some great progress report you have done.
Congrats on looking like a champ

Keep it up

----------


## Little Herc

You are looking thick bro. Let us know if your able to keep it this time.

----------


## Chitown Raider

Nice progress!

----------


## JoeSmoe

Good Job, lets get an update!

----------


## Batman360

Thanks guys. Like I said from the beginning the biggest side effect I have using steroid has been hair loss. I was constantly losing hair throughout this cycle and my first also. I have actually been losing my hair since I was in 7th grade and have always had less than other kids. I knew the hair loss would get worse if I took gear but decided to anyways because weightlifting is something I love to do. Women bodybuilders also make this choice knowing when they start their face and voice becomes more masculine. It's all a personal choice. I know I would rather be bald and huge than a pretty boy with an average body. That's my choice and I made it and don't regret it because I knew it would happen. I finally decided to shave my head yesterday. I hesitated because I'm not used to being bald and was worried how I would look and also because I excpected to see big bald patches on my head from all the hair I lost on my cycles. To my suprise it was not so bad like I thought it would be. I have no bald patches here and there, the top part of my head is not more bald than the bottom. My hair is regrowing for sure because at the rate I was losing my hair it should hae been a lot worse. Being bald I can monitor my hair more to see what going on. I shaved my head also because my hair gets very oily especially on cycle and I think it would help if I could clean my bald head twice a day in the sink. Easier than washing your head with hair. My parents said I actually look better bald headed than with hair lol.  I like the new look but everytime I pass a mirror I scare myself because I'm not used to it yet lol.

----------


## NMacFar

"I know I would rather be bald and huge than a pretty boy with an average body"

Music to my ears my friend!

----------


## pirus

> Alright guys here are my results after 16 weeks. I was alittle bit bigger a week ago but I did get sick for a whole week. I was planning on going for another 4 weeks but I have to stop due to the blood test. I did get bigger and stronger than my first cycle so I'm happy about that. My first cycle I lost alot of muscle because I felt like a god and thought no way I will lose the muscle I worked so hard for. Wrong because that muscle will vanish in less than a month if you don't diet and train your ass off while off cycle. I'm not making the same mistake twice. I am thinking of going on tren in 4-5 months from now during the summer so it's important I keep as much muscle as possible so I can look crazy this summer. Most likely it will be a bulking cycle because I have to lose some weight due to doctor's orders. I don't want to fall below 210 though. I hope you guys enjoyed the log. Not as detailed as my first one but I did what I could in these stressful times.
> 
> Week 16 vs Week 1
> Weight *226* vs 194 week 1 Gained 32 lbs
> Waist 34 vs 32.5 week 1 Gained 1.5
> Chest/Back *50.5* vs 47 week 1 Gained 3.5
> Shoulders *57* vs 53 week 1 Gained 4
> Arms *19.5* vs 18 week 1 Gained 1.5
> Forearms *14.5* vs 13.25 week 1 Gained 1.25
> ...




Wow dude! Good gains from the juice! This really got me thinking of trying some. I lifted for a couple of years and did good gains but then i injured my knee, then I had to go to the army which did more harm to it. All led to two operations and now 2years later it feels alright. This is one of the reasons I would try durabolin , its good for the joints. And ofcourse some test and anadrol . I'm having the same issues with the hair also but theres no way around that. It has been all 3 years since I last lifted and now I want to start again. Dont know how long I should train before trying my first stack?

Again I'm really impressed by your results!

----------


## awesome1

Batman, were you able to keep most of your gains this cycle?

----------


## Batman360

I would say at least 1-2 years of serious training so you reach your natural potential before starting a cycle. You've got a good base but there is still room for improvement. Try to get back to where you were and try to gain a little more. I know it can be hard to come back to when your were in your best shape. It's happened to me a few times but everytime I came back I came back bigger than the last time. Hope this helps.

----------


## number28

whats good batman!! hows ur pct going? i would like to know, r u taking any anti-catabolic agents while on pct? if im correct u should be atleast 1 weeks off cycle now...

----------


## pirus

> I would say at least 1-2 years of serious training so you reach your natural potential before starting a cycle. You've got a good base but there is still room for improvement. Try to get back to where you were and try to gain a little more. I know it can be hard to come back to when your were in your best shape. It's happened to me a few times but everytime I came back I came back bigger than the last time. Hope this helps.


Yes, youre right. A couple of years of training then I'll decide what to do. I really look up to you man, Im the same age and I really regret that I stopped training a couple of years ago.
Great work!

----------


## Exilus

You look like hulk.

How are your lifts, now?

----------


## yungone501

Did I read that correctly: 14-15 wks of dbol ?

Hold sh*t dude! Low dosage or what?

----------


## Batman360

Hey guys. PCT is just the usual Nolvadex and Clomid combo. Yes I did about 10 weeks of dbol with a month off in between but it had no effect to my liver as my blood test shows. My last injection was about 1 month 2 weeks ago. Arms are a tad bit over 19 even after all my weight loss. Last time I weighed myself I was at 214 lbs. I have been hitting the weights hard and my diet has been good. Everything consistent. My lifts have fallen dramatically about 1 week ago so I think my test levels should be back to normal now. Example Bench is 315 x 3 now from 355 x 6. I know it's crazy how fast strength drops. I've been doing everything I can and can't blame myself for this, this time. I went to the doc today because I was having adominal pain for 6 days straight now. Well I was told I had a hernia. I was given some pain killers for a few days to see how I feel. I'm feeling really down about this. How am I supposed to get bigger if I can't give it all I got on every lift anymore? I hope the pain goes away in a week from now or I may have to get surgery. That would suck big time and I would be sure to lose a lot of muscle being away from the gym. Good bye deadlifts and squats.  :Tear:

----------


## bjpennnn

dont take the pain meds then tough it out.

----------


## balaplaya55

> Sunday 09/20/09
> 
> I had girly calves in comparison and I know something has to be done! I went slow on the reps and squeezed at the top of every lift. Tommorrow I'll see how sore my calves are and if they responded to this style of training. If not, it's back to the drawing board and I will train again till they respond!


Try doing 10 sets of calve raises of 10 reps with 10 seconds in between each set at around 75-85% max (may have to tweak a little until you find the right weight). It should take around 3 min to do the whole thing. It's killer, and it sounds like you really want to start destroying you calves in the weight room. You should get a pump that will rival any other you get in the gym. Good luck and let me know what you think if you end up trying it.

----------


## yungone501

> *Yes I did about 10 weeks of dbol* with a month off in between but it had no effect to my liver as my blood test shows. My last injection was about 1 month 2 weeks ago. Arms are a tad bit over 19 even after all my weight loss. *Last time I weighed myself I was at 214 lbs*.


I would have to imagine that 10wks of dbol gave you some tremendous water bloat. I would safely say that this is where your weight loss is coming from. Don't get upset, hardly anyone keeps ALL of their gains. Good job man.

10wks....sh*t.

----------


## Dave_chameau

I think one of the only word that comes to my mind is wow.
You look huge seems like some crazy progress really inspirational

----------


## number28

I can't seem to find any before pics. OP is it possible to post some up for comparison? Thx

----------


## amostofi1999

> I can't seem to find any before pics. OP is it possible to post some up for comparison? Thx


see page 5.
im jealous man and your hair looks fine to me

----------


## big l

> see page 5.
> im jealous man and your hair looks fine to me


Page 5 is week 16 pics right? He was looking for before pics.

Good job batman. Ive been reading the thread and this was a really good cycle. Hope the hernia thing works itself out.

----------


## amostofi1999

> Page 5 is week 16 pics right? He was looking for before pics.
> 
> Good job batman. Ive been reading the thread and this was a really good cycle. Hope the hernia thing works itself out.


my bad. post 197 is before pics but they are from 3 years ago

----------


## big l

Batman, you should post pics of your entire steroid evolution. It would be cool to see pics from before your first cycle, then after and then before and after your second cycle. I think you have all those pics online but they are hard to find in these threads.

----------


## -Ender-

> I can't seem to find any before pics. OP is it possible to post some up for comparison? Thx





> see page 5.
> im jealous man and your hair looks fine to me





> Page 5 is week 16 pics right? He was looking for before pics.
> 
> Good job batman. Ive been reading the thread and this was a really good cycle. Hope the hernia thing works itself out.





> my bad. post 197 is before pics but they are from 3 years ago



Try page *1* post # 15 pre cycle pictures.
WTF?!

----------


## lovbyts

Nice gains. You gained some quality size. Now get cut for summer and you will look great.

----------


## Batman360

Thanks guys. Playabala55 I'm going to give that a shot this week. My arms are at borderline 19 inches. Weight right now is 210 lbs and seems like all the water weight is gone now. This is the minimum weight I wanted not to fall under. This might sound crazy but I was thinking maybe it's still possible to gain some weight off the juice. Even if it's not muscle, the weight should help me keep as much muscle as possible. I'm thinking 10 more lbs so a goal of 220 lbs by the time I start my 3rd cycle. That gives me something to work for in the mean time.

----------


## Darksyde

nice log caped crusader, very informative for anyone wanting to cycle. also you really should get your hernia fixed, its not going to get better on its own, only worse. ive had both sides inguinal and a umbilical done. it sucks but the downtime is really not that bad.

----------


## GatorNica

Great log. I'll try to do a log like this for my first cycle. Look at my thread, think I'm ready??

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=421333

----------


## bifda

> nice log caped crusader, very informative for anyone wanting to cycle. also you really should get your hernia fixed, its not going to get better on its own, only worse. ive had both sides inguinal and a umbilical done. it sucks but the downtime is really not that bad.


2nd that, ive had 2 ingunial too and they aint fun and they aint gonna fix them self.

keyhole surgery bro and 6 weeks later back at it hard, no other way bout it. GL

----------


## Batman360

> Great log. I'll try to do a log like this for my first cycle. Look at my thread, think I'm ready??
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=421333


If your not ready I don't know what is. Very impressive, you know what your doing.

----------


## Batman360

> nice log caped crusader, very informative for anyone wanting to cycle. also you really should get your hernia fixed, its not going to get better on its own, only worse. ive had both sides inguinal and a umbilical done. it sucks but the downtime is really not that bad.





> 2nd that, ive had 2 ingunial too and they aint fun and they aint gonna fix them self.
> 
> keyhole surgery bro and 6 weeks later back at it hard, no other way bout it. GL


I notice that my stomach hurts more after I eat and I also get a lot of gas afterward but it doesn't smell or anything. Also if I go hungry it starts to hurt as well. Do you think this pain is related to the hernia I have? The pain in my stoach was conistent throughout the day for a whole week and half. Now it's only sometimes. Also my stomach does not hurt when I lift weights, only if I press my finger in above my belly button and after meals due to gas I think. I don't know if the gas and hernia are in anyway related.

----------


## Batman360

Update. I'm having some stomach problems for the last 2 1/2 weeks. I may have some kind of infection in my stomach or something. I've had abdominal pain, bloating, lots of gas and some diariaha. I'm worried as this problem with my digestion could result in loss of muscle if my body is not taking nutrients in like it's supposed to. I'm trying some herbs for the next 6 days and a revised diet to see if that works. If not then I'll go see a doctor. I hope this isn't an expensive problem as I have no health insurance and this money will come from my savings for my next cycle. I don't think the hernia I have is related to this problem but we'll see.

----------


## number28

I totally feel for you brother, i wish you a speedy recovery!

----------


## GatorNica

Same here man. Hope you get better soon.

----------


## Darksyde

> Update. I'm having some stomach problems for the last 2 1/2 weeks. I may have some kind of infection in my stomach or something. I've had abdominal pain, bloating, lots of gas and some diariaha. I'm worried as this problem with my digestion could result in loss of muscle if my body is not taking nutrients in like it's supposed to. I'm trying some herbs for the next 6 days and a revised diet to see if that works. If not then I'll go see a doctor. I hope this isn't an expensive problem as I have no health insurance and this money will come from my savings for my next cycle. I don't think the hernia I have is related to this problem but we'll see.


i am definately not an expert on hernias just because i have had a few, but those problems dont sound related to a hernia from my experience. i didnt even know i had an umblical hernia until i got my first inguinal (happened when i was moving someones whole apartment myself, not lifting weights, go figure). the doctor poked her finger in my belly button and said 'hey looks like you have an umbilical hernia too, want to do that one at the same time?'
my surgeries cost over 10k each (first one i had the two done at same time, second time was just an inguinal hernia and cost a few thou less). so yea not having insurance will make it dam hard.
if you research gastrointestinal infections and related disorders you may find out more info on your symptoms, if you havent already.

----------


## Batman360

Hey what's up guys. Time to give an update for the purpose of science, lol. It's been almost 3 months since my last injection. Weight is now 199 lbs. I know you think this is bad but it's really not. I have never been this lean at this weight before. My waist is 31.5. My waist has never been that low since I was 165 lbs 3 years ago. Because of that I wanted to compare my stats from 3 years ago when my waist was 31.5 to now.

October 2007 vs March 2010
Weight 165 vs 199 week 1 Gained 34 lbs
Waist 31.5 vs 31.5 week 1 Gained 0
Chest/Back 39.2 vs 47.5 week 1 Gained 8.3
Shoulders 47.7 vs 54 week 1 Gained 6.3
Arms 15.8 vs 18.375 week 1 Gained 2.5
Forearms 11.9 vs 13.375 week 1 Gained 1.4
Quads/Hamstrings 21.3 vs 24 week 1 Gained 2.7
Calves 15.2 vs 15.75 week 1 Gained .55

Yeah I have been keeping record even from 3 years ago. This is 34 lbs of solid muscle I have added in 3 years. I am very happy with that. I am not as big as I used to be but I still look really good, better than I ever have at this weight. Everytime I get a comment I think they are being sarcastic but I'm starting to believe them. My stomach issue is still a problem and it's pissing me off so bad because I'm about ready to start my 3rd cycle and this is getting in my way. I can't get big if my food doesn't digest properly. If I eat 3 times a day like I am right now I am ok, but if it's 4 or more I get gas and I have the urge to poop more often. I am convinced this is not related to my hernia at all. Yeah I have a hernia but it doesn't bother me even if I lift heavy, only when I push a finger in over my belly button. I am getting a blood test soon in April which we will see first of all if my cholesterol is good and also what I have wrong with my stomach. The doctor thinks its some kind of intestine infection problem. I've had this problem for almost 2 months now. It started with stomach pain unlike anything I've ever felt before for like 1 1/2 weeks then the pain stopped but now there is gas and the need to poop if I eat too often. I have ordered a ton of gear on it's way right now. Test-E, Sustanon , Tren E, and Anadrol . I had planned to do a Test E, Tren E cycle but I'm not too sure that going to happen as the stomach problem remains and Tren cost too much to waste. It's pretty obvious I need to cycle soon so I don't lose all my size so I can't a avoid a cycle either. So I'm thinking maybe I should do a lighter cycle but something I've never done before like Anadrol for 5 weeks and Sustanon for 15 weeks. Then hopefully if I'm better I could do the tren for the 4th cycle. I don't know what's going to happen guys, it all depends on what my body decides.

----------


## amostofi1999

can u upload some pics? current photos not the ones from 3 years agohaha

----------


## Rabid Pit Bull

Just my opinion bro but your long term health is worth more than your short term gains. Go to a doctor and figure out whats wrong with your stomach. If it is a digestive problem and you can't eat enough or your body doesn't absorb correctly you are just wasting your time and money. Worst case you could harm yourself.

You should be 100% healthy before going on a cycle. 

Also, I think you losing a majority of your gains can be directly attributed to whatever was ailing your stomach.

----------


## Batman360

Thanks for your concern Rabid Pit Bull. I know your right but this stomach problem could be something that can last a long time. Hopefully next doctor visit after blood test I can find a solution. Yes my gains have fallen and probably some muscle loss was due to my stomach digestive problem but the truth is once your off the juice the gains will go. I am convinced it's just not possible to hold onto gains that are above natural human potential. Alot of the gains go but some is held on. Let's take my arms as an example. Before I did my first cycle my are measured 18.125 at a 33 inch waist naturally. After 2 cycles my arms now measure 18.375 at a 31.5 inch waist, 3 months after last injection. So my arms are 1/4 inch bigger with my waist 1.5 inches smaller. Is that a permanent 1/4 inch that will always remain if I were to stop cycling from now on? I won't knw that because I will continue to cycle but it is a interesting experiment to find out if someone can keep any gains after 1 year clean. And I'm not talking about someone who took gear to get their arms from 15 to 16.5 and was able to keep it. I'm talking about above average size here. Obviously a pro bodybuilder would lose alot of muscle if he were to stop juicing but I wonder how big he could keep if he were to continue training naturally. Do you keep 5%, do you lose it all, or do you lose it all and then some since his hormone levels will never be the same again? I'm really starting to rethink how I should be going about this cycling thing. I cannot keep my gains off cycle no matter how hard I train. I cannot be off for so long or my gains go. I'm thinking of maybe going 2 months on then 1 month off. Or 3 months on, then 2 months off. I cannot be off for longer that 2 months, I know from experience. After 1 month I lose 50% of my gains, then after 2 months I lose 75%, 3 months 90%. I can't say it a waste of money because I would gladly pay $400 for another cycle to look big for just 4 months but I don't just want to gain, lose it, gain it back, then lose it again. I want to gain, gain more, and gain even more and make my money well spent. Please someone tell me what is the secret to consistantly getting bigger. I do get big on gear and while on my gains have never stopped, but I've only stopped because it suggested to stop after so long. People say pro bodybuilders cycle year round. But others say if you cycle year round, the gear loses it's effectiveness and it no longer has any effective. Is that true or just myth or an excuse why someone can't get bigger. I don't even bother asking the big guys on bodyspace because they'll just say oh I don't use steroids . Yeah right! I'm going to be researching these questions much more because I need answers if I'm ever going to achieve the body I want and get me to that next level.

----------


## oldschoolfitness

wow great progress. i agree i think once you are off some gains will go how much always varies from person to person depending on diet, pct, staying in the gym etc. i always think its good to cycle on and off (i couldn't afford to stay on anyway) natural levels and strength need to come back up. i am off way more than on and i really enjoy my cycles when they come and hate to see them go. but i was lifting before the juice and i will lift after the juice its just something i love to do. and the big guys who don't take steroids bull sh--!! good luck bro, you deserve your gains you've worked hard both physically and mentally.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

There's 2 key points as to why you've lost your gains
#1 and most important, you have a stomach dissease that's keeping you fom eating as you should. If you eat for 200lbs you will be 200lbs for life given your energy expenditure remains at a constant level. You need my friend 300g of protein over 5-6 meals just to remain at 200lbs. Carbs and Fats should be adjusted according to bodytype which I don't know yours.

#2 Most of you "gains" have been water retention. On both cycles you chose compounds that highly aromatize in test e, dbol and deca ; and you did not use any kind of aromatize inhibitor. Thus most of these gains were not real and as soon as you start taking serms in PCT you would lose them. 

Again I do not agree with your statments that gains are lost if you stop juicing, and I plan to stay off until november or december this year, that's 9 months. I will not only keep my lean gains but will try to cut down on bf% until then and hopefully get into single digits. I'll be doing prop with npp, maybe anadrol along with proviron for AI so stay posted dude. Hopefully you could work things out with your stomach and get back to eating. Good luck

----------


## Batman360

Aizen Sosuke, I would really like to see if you can keep gains after 9 months. That's a really long time and I'm interested in what would happen in that time frame. I went to the gym to train back yesterday and did deadlifts again after a month break from that exercise so my shins could heal cause last time I did them the bar ripped my skin pretty bad. Anyways I expected my strength to have fallen big time, but I was able to do 500 lbs for 8 reps at a bodyweight under 200. I could see people watching me while I was lifting. I'm not even that big right now, so they must have been wondering how I could even lift that much. I'm really excited about starting my next cycle which will probably be in late April. It will probably be a much cleaner diet this time, not sure yet.

----------


## Batman360

> wow great progress. i agree i think once you are off some gains will go how much always varies from person to person depending on diet, pct, staying in the gym etc. i always think its good to cycle on and off (i couldn't afford to stay on anyway) natural levels and strength need to come back up. i am off way more than on and i really enjoy my cycles when they come and hate to see them go. but i was lifting before the juice and i will lift after the juice its just something i love to do. and the big guys who don't take steroids bull sh--!! good luck bro, you deserve your gains you've worked hard both physically and mentally.


Thanks man. I too will lift gear or no gear, I just love it. When I started I didn't have access to the juice or even knew if I would ever have access to them but I knew if I ever did I would use them when I was ready. I researched diet and training for 6 years before I even googled the word steroid . It's experience and knowledge that gets you big, not steroids .

----------


## oldschoolfitness

> Thanks man. I too will lift gear or no gear, I just love it. When I started I didn't have access to the juice or even knew if I would ever have access to them but I knew if I ever did I would use them when I was ready. I researched diet and training for 6 years before I even googled the word steroid. It's experience and knowledge that gets you big, not steroids.


sound like my kind of attitude. once i didn't have access or anything about it i was lucky to meet a somewhat expert who always showed me the safe way to do things. and what to stay away from. (wish i knew where he was now: great source and really handy in the kitchen if you know what i mean) gains are hard to keep we loose water which = size; we loose strength, sex drive, attitude and it becomes frustrating at times. for me it has become rather simple my goals differ from others. and i'm at a different place in life we all are on the same team and must keep each other motivated. where i live there is no fitness community. mostly obessity drug abuse (not putting either down) or laziness. so good luck to you bro keep us posted u got a great build and i like seeing EVERYONE'S PROGRESS later:

----------


## OutlawNomad

Congrats on the gains bro, you look like a fukin monster.

----------


## Morgoth

Looking forward to your next cycle log Batman. Keep us posted, and keep the pics coming.  :Big Grin:

----------


## old-grunt11series

good luck ill be following

----------


## Batman360

Hey guys. It's been a long time since I posted so I figured I would update. A lot has happened these past months. First of all I'm down to 191 lbs so yeah I'm not a monster anymore lol. I took my blood test again and my cholesterol is back to normal again. The stomach pain and digestive problem is not gone yet but is much better than before. I tried working 2 jobs, working 16 hours and only sleeping 3 hours per day. I only could take 2 weeks of that so I decided on only one job. I could feel my muscle vanishing everyday doing that so I figured the money wasn't worth it. There is more to life than money anyways. I think I've been off the juice 5 months now which is more than I had planned. The reason is, I am unable to get gear anymore. I've ordered months ago and it keeps getting seized. I spent a lot of money and have not gotten anything yet, but custom letters. It really sucks and kind of breaks my heart that I will have to give this sport up because of that. I'm giving domestic a try and see how that goes. It's very expensive though and can't afford more than a basic Test E cycle especially after all the money I spent on International. Hopefully the domestic stuff is as good as international.

----------


## oldschoolfitness

good to see ya back. sorry to hear about the muscle lost, but hang in there man. you know which route to take and what kind of work it will take. if the gear thing is that big of a problem i would suggest checking out the lab. section. homebrew kits and pulling up some simple brewing tips. i got a friend and thats the only way he does it and he has told me many times test e is simple and when i watched his last batch is not that complicated. just some ideas man you sound a little down so good luck.

----------


## Batman360

Thanks for the suggestion, I will have to check that out. Even though I have lost alot of weight, I can still lift al ot of weight I never could have at 190lbs before. I can flat dumbell press 120's for 9 reps and deadlift 500 lbs for 8 reps, almost triple my bodyweight. I do get down sometimes about my size loss, but when I think about it, I am still bigger than 90% of the people in my gym even after all this weight loss. I'm going to do things differently next coming up cycles though. I won't take so much time off in between, maybe only 1 month or no more than 2 months. After 2 cycles I know what kind of changes my body goes through when I go off. At 1 month off I lose 20% muscle, 15% strength then at 2 months there is a drastic drop like 50% muscle 50% strength, at 3 months 70% muscle 80% strength is lost. And it keeps going down from the longer time I'm off. There are some exceptions like my deadlift which has not gone down much at all. My next cycle will be in 1-2 weeks and will be like my first cycle Test E but 600mg this time and dbol for 12 weeks then I take a month off and I start another cycle probably Test E and Deca for 12 weeks then off 1.5 months and then I'll do Test E, Tren E for 15 weeks. That's 3 cycles back to back with minimal off time in between. I'm hoping to get to 260-270 bulked up after these 3 cycles. No more 3-4 month rests, it's just a waste of time and money and gains. I'll never get to the level I want to get at like that. I don't know if I'll log future cycles yet. Once I get my stuff I should blow up pretty quick like a balloon thanks to muscle memory. I think I gained 25 lbs in 1 month last cycle for that very reason.

----------


## thetank

hey dude those are some pretty drastic numbers to set in stone. 70% muscle loss after 3 months? you dont think there is other circumstances cintrubuting? maybe you havent been eating enough, training as hard..maybe you have..but i dont know, to say you are gonna lose 80% of your gains from any cycle based on on or 2 experiences is a bit much imo. regardless, you look jacked as **** man, you have come along way. props hommes and good luck in the future.

----------


## Rye_guy

> Lean bulk is not my style. I like to see results fast week after week. I only have 16 weeks to build as much muscle as possible. After that it's all about how well you maintain those gains. I have always done dirty bulks and never cared for leaness, I just care about getting bigger. I lose fat very easily too. I once lost 3 inches to my waist in 1 week after I stopped bulking.


This is probably one of the weirdest things for me to comprehend! That's like saying "indont care if I look like crap, I'm still bigger. So what if I can't run ip a fleight of stairs... I don't care if my blood pressure is through the roof and my circulation has gone to hell!"

trust me man. Bigger isn't better. Not if half your gains is fat and or water. And If you run deca , there will likely be water weight. That's also working against you!

----------


## Rye_guy

Not sayin you don't look like a beast! I just came off my last tren cycle. Sitting a smidge under 220 and I like the toned vascular look. Although I am now considering my fall and winter bulk with deca . Still months away. Gina start on my birthday  :Wink:

----------


## Batman360

All I care about right now is getting bigger. I'm all about gaining mass and to do that you have to eat loads of food. I know alot of water and fat is gained but as you can see from my pics I'm not doing so bad at 230 lbs. I see people at my gym that have better detail than me but don't compare in size. I think size is what's important first then when you think your big enough then go for the detail. I would like to reach 21-22 inch bulked arms in the future and then cut down to very lean 20 inch arms. I couldn't care less about detail right now I have alot of size to put on first. I'm actually suprised I didn't get fatter the way I was eating. I will be upping my calories way higher next cycle.

----------


## Batman360

Well my stuff arrived both domestic and international. I will be starting another cycle maybe mid July when I have my life in order. In the meantime I'm just going to prepare everything so everything is organized. I also need to gain some weight before I start again.

----------


## oldschoolfitness

cool keep us posted. glad to see ya getting back on track sounded a little rough for a while.

----------


## Aizen Sosuke

> Well my stuff arrived both domestic and international. I will be starting another cycle maybe mid July when I have my life in order. In the meantime I'm just going to prepare everything so everything is organized. I also need to gain some weight before I start again.


What kind of cycle are you starting now Batman?

----------


## Batman360

I'm going back to the basics... just Test E and Dbol , a cheap cycle to get me back to the level I was at before I go with the more expensive stuff.

----------

